# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Пивная вечеринка

## Дядя Саша

Через неделю работаем на фестивале пива. Подскажите пожалуйста какие-нибудь конкурсы по теме. Цель продать как можно больше пива.
Ну и Песни на пивную тематику пожалуйста посоветуйте. Всем заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Дядя Саша*,
В первую очередь на память приходят песни "Губит людей не пиво..." и "Если б было море пива - я б дельфином стал красивым" (Дюна), "Пей пиво!"(Авария)

----------


## Gavrila

Выбрать Пивного короля и королеву. Ну, короля-то понятно как выбрать (кто больше выпьет), а вот с королевой сложнее.
Один из прикольных конкурсов — распитие на скорость. 

Еще одна фишка — литрбол. Это, когда первый участник делает глоток, второй — два, потом снова первый и уже три глотка, и так далее. Проигрывает тот, кто первый откажется от следующего тура.

Молокососы. Реквизит: бутылки (полуторалитровые, пластиковые), резиновые перчатки. В каждой группе выбирается один «воспитатель» и пять «молокососов». Воспитателю вручают по бутылке, к ее горлышку обычной черной резинкой прикрепляется резиновая перчатка. В каждом пальчике перчатки проделана дырочка (дырочку сделайте побольше.) По сигналу к каждому «соску» присасывается по одному «молокососу» и начинают сосать «молоко». У кого бутылка быстрее опустеет, те — победители.

----------


## Irinka86

Всем привет! Может пригодится.
Добрый вечер.Я приветствую вас на празднике в честь замечательного напитка!Всеми любимого вкусного и прохладного, освежающего и бодрящего, веселящего и дурманящего, а также с похмелья помогающего ПИВА!
Сегодня  праздник хорошего настроения, потому что пиво поднимает его.
сегодня праздник веселья, потому как выпив пива, охота повеселиться.
И я не побоюсь сказать сегодня праздник одного из самых древних напитков, ведь, пиво было известноещё в Вавилоне 5000-7000 лет.
Исконно руские люди пиво не просто пьют, им ещё запивают некоторые вкусные вещи....Типа водки!
В России  пиво пьют, конечно с воблой. По старинному русскому обычаю, воблой нужно крепко постучать по краю стола и сказать:"Эх,хороша, зараза!" Да...пиво без рыбы, деньги на водку!Ну, и, конечноже здесь собрались настоящие знатоки и любители этого дивнго напитка .
Итак, будем соревноваться и выбирать самых лучших любителей и ценителей этого замечательного напитка.

Ну вот и всё , если интересно напишу ещё.Уже поздно 2 ночи  . :Pivo:

----------


## чупа

у кого больше живот - тот много пива пьёт :Ok:

----------


## Makirina

У немцев есть традиционный конкурс бег с кружками пива. Кто быстрее прибежал,тот выиграл. Как приз выпивает свою кружку и + еще одну. Правда проводим мы его на улице. А еще поедание метровых или чуть короче сосисек на скорость парой. Если надо определить кто из пары выиграл,то середину сосиски надо вилкой обозначить.

----------


## marry

Девочки, помогите с идеей...нужен отпадный и непошлый конкурс про ПИВО  :Pivo: . Жених "занимается пивом" и его коллеги будут присутствовать на свадьбе.  :Tu:  я вот ищу приличный конкурс, чтоб все были довольны.

----------


## marry

Вот, что нашла в инете:

Пивной марафон или Пивной турнир
Конкурсно-игровая программа для вечеринки

Первый тур.
Конкурс "Пивной аукцион"
- Проводится аукцион рекламных пивных слоганов. Те, кто называет пивные слоганы, приглашаются принять участие в 1-ом туре. Набирается 7-10 участников.

Конкурс "Передай пиво другому"
- Набранные участники передают под музыку бутылку пива. Как только музыка останавливается, у кого в руках оказалась бутылочка - выбывает из игры. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока в конкурсе не останется 5 участников.

Конкурс "Пивные эпитеты"
Чтобы пиво было слаще, нахваливай его почаще. Оставшимся 5 участникам подается пиво, отхлебнув глоток из стакана, нужно произнести эпитет напитку, то есть похвалить его. Конкурс проводится на выбывание, победитель становится участником "супер - финала".

Второй тур.
Конкурс "Пивная мудрость"
- Ведущий называет первую часть "пивной пословицы", участники продолжают. Кто предложил свой вариант - выходит к ведущему для участия в конкурсе. Набираются 3-4 участника.
- "Пословицы" для конкурса:
" "Пейте пиво пенное -… (будет жизнь отменная");
" "Лучше пиво в руке… (чем девица вдалеке");
" "Кто любит пиво по утрам… (тот поступает мудро");
" "Пиво измеряется не в градусах… (а в литрах");<
" "Ничто так не согревает душу… (как холодное пиво").

Конкурс "Пивная дегустация".
Рожденный пить, не пить не может. Каждому участнику конкурса подается два стакана с пивом; нужно определить, что это за пиво; темное - "Соляная пристань", светлое - "Шихан"; победитель становится участником "супер - финала".

Третий тур.
Конкурс "Знатоки пива".
- Ведущий задает вопросы. Авторы правильных ответов приглашаются для участия в конкурсе. Набирается 5-7 участников.
- Как называются подставки под пивные кружки? (Бирдекель).
- Как называется коллекционирование пивной атрибутики? (Бирология).
- В немецком городке Фюрберге, хранится самая большая пивная кружка, изготовленная в 1870 году. Какова ее высота? (2 метра).
- Как называется металлический пивной бочонок объемом 20, 25, 30 или 50 литров? (Кег).
- Как называется этикетка на обратной стороне бутылки, где, как правило, располагается штрих-код? (Контрэтикетка).
- Как называется головная, то есть верхняя этикетка на пивной бутылке? (Кольеретка).
- Как называется помещение, пердназначенное для приготовления солода? (Солодовня).

Конкурс "Пьем без рук".
- Участникам подается по стакану пива; необходимо выпить стакан пива без помощи рук; победитель становится участником "супер - финала".

Супер - финал.
Конкурс "Кто быстрее".
- "В жизни всегда есть место пиву". Приглашаются участники "супер - финала", победители 1, 2, 3 туров. Каждому вручается по кружке и 1,5 литровому баллона пива. Нужно выпить как можно быстрее пиво, при помощи кружки.

Конкурс "Ледяная майка"

Для экстремальных любителей пива, можно провести и такой "пивной" конкурс.

Конкурс "Угадай-ка".
- Какова высота пивной бутылки?
- Каков вес пивной пробки?
- Сколько литров пива умещается в одном ящике?

Задание:
- Трем участникам, пожелавшем принять участие в этом конкурсе, выдается по футболке, которые предварительно были заморожены в пиве.
- Нужно "распаковать" футболку и одеть ее на себя. Кто быстрее всех справится с заданием - победитель.

Слоганы к пиву
подробнее смотрите ТУТ
- "С пивом рай и в шалаше";
- "Пиво не чай, стакана не хватит";
- "Где пировать, там и пиво наливать";
- "С темным пивом в светлое завтра";
- "Здесь дух хмельной, здесь пивом пахнет";
- "Увидев пиво, не проходите мимо";
- "Поздняя пташка только встает, а ранняя пташка уже пиво пьет";
- "Лучшее средство от морщин - 8 литров пива на ночь";
- "Если пиво ты не любишь, значит, жизнь свою ты губишь".

Народная молва о пиве
- От дурного пива и люди бегают.
- Я пью квас; а увижу пиво - не пройду мимо.
- То не диво, что варят пиво.
- Пиво добро, да мало ведро.
- То не мудрено, что пиво сварено, а мудрено, что не выпито.
- Не учись пиво варить, учись солод растить.
- Есть пиво - пьем, а нет его - ждем.

----------

Natalie1971 (10.02.2017), solovei58 (06.11.2018), Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## annuschka

вчера мне пришла идея сделать игровую программу (сценарий) для пивной вечеринки или даже юбилея, а тут уже новая темка появилась (как кстати!). Давайте будем здесь делиться всем, что касается ПИВА.

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## pavluk

> Давайте будем здесь делиться всем, что касается ПИВА.


АНЯ, а вот *приколы о пиве*:
- Что может быть лучше кружки прохладного пива?(бутылка)
- Чем отличается пиво от базара? Пиво лучше нефильтрованное.
 - На 32-й минуте произошло то, что ждал весь стадион – завезли свежее пиво!
УДАЧИ!!!:smile:

----------

Natalie1971 (10.02.2017), Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Фея хорошего настроения

Больше про другие напитки
Пьяные загадки



Ручки-ножки стали зябнуть, 
Не пора ли нам (дерябнуть),
На столе стоит селедка. 
а под стулом (рюмка с водкой)

Если выпил ты грамм двести 
И желаешь дальше пить 
Не забудь, что после тоста 
Надо плотно (закусить)

Если пьете вы коньяк, 
А не тройной одеколон, 
Для закуски, непременно
Требуется вам (лимон)

Если водки у вас мало, 
Ну а хочется нагрудь, 
Нужно сразу после рюмки 
Ее пивом (полирнуть)

Ветер воет за окошком, 
Не пора ли (понемножку)

Перед тем, как закусить 
Надо водочки (налить, испить)

Если водки у нас много, 
А закуски мало
Лучшая закуска у водке – 
Украинское ( сало)

Выпьешь водки много много
Станешь сильно сильно рад
Утомишься и приляжешь
Отдохнуть лицом в ( салат )

Закуски к водке лучше нет, 
Чем наш русский ( винигрет)

Огурец,пельмени,сало
лишь бы выпивки хватало!


Вертолеты вечером
Утром перезвон
Шампанское, портвейн, текила
Пиво, самогон
Ты не просто так устал
Просто как то (перебрал /намешал)

Ежли грудь горит огнём
мы пивком огонь зальем 

Пей до дна, пей до дна!
Говорит тебе жена!?
Возьми себя скорее в руки
Потому что это ( глюки ) 


ЗАГАДКИ О НАПИТКАХ

Что бывает из картошки и из буряка
Если первый то он крепкий - бьет наерняка
Ну конечно это он - деревенский ( самогон)

Мексиканский самогон
Из кактуса вся сила
Выпил, соль слизал.. лимон..
Так это же (текила)

Любит его каждый кто не дурачок
Под шоколад и фрукты армянский ( коньячек)

Русский в жару жить не может без кваса!
Ну а бразильца пленила (кашаса)

Грузин вИна пьёт и улыбку не пряча
Песни поёт, запивая их (чачей)

А сибиряк знает твёрдо и чётко -
Согреет всегда вас хорошая (водка)

Если хочешь отдохнуть ты душой и серцем
Наливай себе и пей ты горилку з (перцем)

Пьет индеец, пьет ковбой
Льют даже метиске
Настоящее со льдом
Прекраснейшее (виски)

Его пили пираты
Махая топором
Ямайский, настоящий
Чертовски крепкий (ром)

Женщины в 90-х
Могли все отдать за это
Сладкий , с горчинкой, приятный
Ликёр (Амаретто)

Что же такое дамская пьянка?
Напиток бывает и россо, и бьянка
Им дам угощал 007, Мазарини
Закуска - оливки! Напиток? (мартини)

Если настроение клёвое
пей "Немиров" (медовая)!

Тяжело на сердце?
Пей "Немиров" с (перцем)!

Ну,а если всё путём,
Давайте водочки нальём!

Их производят на всех континентах
Вкус сладкий, свидетель счастливых моментов!
И знает монтёр, и знает актёр:
На травах, орехах бывает (ликёр)

Чтоб завтра тоже классно было,
Поставьте в холодильник (пиво).

И любой из нас циркач,
Если выпил (спотыкач)!

В честь гостя русского, эстонского, армянского
Сейчас поднимем мы бокал (Шампанского)

Приглашаем всех за стол
Выпить сладенький (кагор)
.
Огурцы, грибы, селедка,
Что еще нам нужно? (Водка!)

Миндальный ликёр, вдохновитель поэтов
И дамский угодник. Нальём... (Амаретто)

Португальское вино золотого цвета
Напоминает мне оно солнечное лето!
И понравится должно и мэру, и пэру
Названо в честь острова, выпьем же... (Мадеру)

Добавки - тмин, миндаль, корица
Прозрачный, как слеза девицы!
То с тоником он, то один...
Пираты тоже любят.. (джин) !


Русский напиток польского происхождения
40% - алкоголя нахождение.
Его знают все: в Кремле, Камчатке и Чукотке
Летом - пиво. А зимой? Ну, конечно... (водка)

----------

Tatjana (04.09.2019), Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Фея хорошего настроения

А вот и про пиво
Пивной праздник

1) апплодмисменты участникам и поздравления победителю!  
2) благодарности за тему и интересную инфу 
3)м.б. куму-нибудь тоже пригодиться ... 

Пивной марафон или Пивной турнир 


Конкурсно-игровая программа для вечеринки 

Первый тур. 

Манок "Пивной аукцион". 
- Проводится аукцион рекламных пивных слоганов. Те, кто называет пивные слоганы, приглашаются принять участие в 1-ом туре. Набирается 7-10 участников. 

Конкурс "Передай пиво другому". 
- Набранные участники передают под музыку бутылку пива. Как только музыка останавливается, у кого в руках оказалась бутылочка - выбывает из игры. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока в конкурсе не останется 5 участников. 

Конкурс "Пивные эпитеты". 
- "Чтобы пиво было слаще, нахваливай его почаще". Оставшимся 5 участникам подается пиво, отхлебнув глоток из стакана, нужно произнести эпитет напитку, то есть похвалить его. Конкурс проводится на выбывание, победитель становится участником "супер - финала". 

Второй тур. 

Манок "Пивная мудрость". 
- Ведущий называет первую часть "пивной пословицы", участники продолжают. Кто предложил свой вариант - выходит к ведущему для участия в конкурсе. Набираются 3-4 участника. 
- "Пословицы" для конкурса: 
" "Пейте пиво пенное -… (будет жизнь отменная"); 
" "Лучше пиво в руке… (чем девица вдалеке"); 
" "Кто любит пиво по утрам… (тот поступает мудро"); 
" "Пиво измеряется не в градусах… (а в литрах"); 
" "Ничто так не согревает душу… (как холодное пиво"). 

Конкурс "Пивная дегустация". 
- "Рожденный пить, не пить не может". Каждому участнику конкурса подается два стакана с пивом; нужно определить, что это за пиво; темное - "Соляная пристань", светлое - "Шихан"; победитель становится участником "супер - финала". 

Третий тур. 

Манок "Знатоки пива". 
- Ведущий задает вопросы. Авторы правильных ответов приглашаются для участия в конкурсе. Набирается 5-7 участников. 
- Как называются подставки под пивные кружки? (Бирдекель). 
- Как называется коллекционирование пивной атрибутики? (Бирология). 
- В немецком городке Фюрберге, хранится самая большая пивная кружка, изготовленная в 1870 году. Какова ее высота? (2 метра). 
- Как называется металлический пивной бочонок объемом 20, 25, 30 или 50 литров? (Кег). 
- Как называется этикетка на обратной стороне бутылки, где, как правило, располагается штрих-код? (Контрэтикетка). 
- Как называется головная, то есть верхняя этикетка на пивной бутылке? (Кольеретка). 
- Как называется помещение, пердназначенное для приготовления солода? (Солодовня). 

Конкурс "Пьем без рук". 
- Участникам подается по стакану пива; необходимо выпить стакан пива без помощи рук; победитель становится участником "супер - финала". 

Супер - финал. 

Конкурс "Кто быстрее". 
- "В жизни всегда есть место пиву". Приглашаются участники "супер - финала", победители 1, 2, 3 туров. Каждому вручается по кружке и 1,5 литровому баллона пива. Нужно выпить как можно быстрее пиво, при помощи кружки. 

Конкурс "Ледяная майка" 

Для экстремальных любителей пива, можно провести и такой "пивной" конкурс. 

Манок "Угадай-ка". 
- Какова высота пивной бутылки? 
- Каков вес пивной пробки? 
- Сколько литров пива умещается в одном ящике? 

Задание: 
- Трем участникам, пожелавшем принять участие в этом конкурсе, выдается по футболке, которые предварительно были заморожены в пиве. 
- Нужно "распаковать" футболку и одеть ее на себя. Кто быстрее всех справится с заданием - победитель. 

Слоганы к пиву подробнее смотрите ТУТ 

- "С пивом рай и в шалаше"; 
- "Пиво не чай, стакана не хватит"; 
- "Где пировать, там и пиво наливать"; 
- "С темным пивом в светлое завтра"; 
- "Здесь дух хмельной, здесь пивом пахнет"; 
- "Увидев пиво, не проходите мимо"; 
- "Поздняя пташка только встает, а ранняя пташка уже пиво пьет"; 
- "Лучшее средство от морщин - 8 литров пива на ночь"; 
- "Если пиво ты не любишь, значит, жизнь свою ты губишь". 

Народная молва о пиве 

- От дурного пива и люди бегают. 
- Я пью квас; а увижу пиво - не пройду мимо. 
- То не диво, что варят пиво. 
- Пиво добро, да мало ведро. 
- То не мудрено, что пиво сварено, а мудрено, что не выпито. 
- Не учись пиво варить, учись солод растить. 
- Есть пиво - пьем, а нет его - ждем.

----------


## lamod

.. О ПОЛЬЗЕ ПИВА... 
Пиво - продукт чрезвычайно полезный. 
Важный объект медицинской доктрины. 
Первое свойство - давно всем известно,
Пиво полезно втирать себе в спину. 

Ноги пропарить? Пожалуйста, пиво - 
В этой проблеме хороший помощник. 
Горло болит? Улыбнитесь счастливо, 
Пиво еще полоскатель ведь мощный. 

Темное пиво поможет при оспе. 
Вмиг уничтожит прыщи, бородавки… 
А при волос не достаточном росте 
В череп вотри и одень сразу шапку.

Но в голове все растет беспокойство, 
- Ну так и чем же оно уникально? 
Пиво имеет особое свойство, 
Можно лечить им душевные раны.

А вот здесь минус и плюс "За пивом" Академии http://files.mail.ru/0IQ7GV

----------

Natalie1971 (10.02.2017), Tatjana (04.09.2019), Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## annuschka

> Проводится аукцион рекламных пивных слоганов


А вот и слоганы, может конкурс с ними сделать, написать на одних бумажках название пива, а на других вторую часть слогана, раздать двум командам и кто больше соберет правильные рекламные слоганы....

Пиво Арсенальное
Слоган пива: Арсенальное. Пиво с мужским характером. 

Пиво Афанасий
Слоганы: Знаковое пиво. (реклама пива с термознаком)
               Пиво для знатоков.

Женское пиво Redds
Слоганы: Redds ... для себя любимой.
               Откровенно натуральное удовольствие.
               Откровенное удовольствие.

Пиво Тинькофф
Слоган: Тинькофф. Он такой один.

Торговая марка пива "Т"
Девиз: Перейдем на Т.

Русич, непастеризованное пиво
Рекламный слоган: Свежая сила!

ПИТ (Пивоварни Ивана Таранова)
Слоганы: С тобой в любых начинаниях.
               Рекомендую! (реклама ПИТ в упаковке СтеклоПэт)
               Еще бутылочку?
               Что в России "ПИТ", то в Бельгии "ЭКСПОРТ".
               Пиво ПИТ. Для хороших людей. 

Торговая марка Триумф, темное пиво
Рекламный слоган: Повторить невозможно.

Пиво Сибирская корона
Слоганы: Там, где живет прохлада. (сорт золотистое)
               Там, где живет солнце. (сорт золотистое)
               Есть пиво в своем Отечестве.
               Всё за Сибирскую корону.
               Того стоит. (сорт Янтарное)
               Богатый вкус в легкой упаковке. (реклама Сибирской короны в                упаковке ПивоПак)
               Когда хочется чего-то особенного. (сорт белое)
               Приглашение на коронацию.
               Прошу любить и жаловать.
               На самый взыскательный вкус.

Пиво Пенная коллекция (4 сорта)
Девиз: На все четыре случая жизни.

Торговая марка Красный Восток
Слоганы для пива: Равнение на Красный Восток.
                             Красный Восток. Когда работа позади… 
                             Прекрасный день с любимым пивом.

Три богатыря
Девизы: Знай наше пиво!
             Три богатыря, вместе мы сила!

Бренд Толстяк
Слоганы: С Толстяком не соскучишься.
               Богатство ячменного вкуса.
               Свободу выбора настоящему мужику!
               Свободу настоящему мужику!
               Внимание! В компании с Толстяком время летит незаметно!

Торговая марка Ярпиво
Слоганы: Ярпиво. Энергия в мирных целях.
               "Больше позитива!" - советует "Ярпиво".
               Ярпиво. Больше позитива.

Бренд Степан Разин
Слоганы: Мы сохранили для Вас вкус пива.
               Хорошо сидим.
               Степан Разин. Ординаръ русского пива. 

Пиво Доктор Дизель
Слоган: Мы такие разные, и все-таки мы вместе.

Белый Медведь, бренд компании АМСТАР-Россия
Слоганы: Так держать!
               Пиво "Белый Медведь" - жить хорошо!
               Я тебя уважаю

Пиво Золотая бочка
Слоганы: Новый механизм награждения (бутылка с откручивающейся крышкой)
               Для тех, кто достоин награды.
               Золотой вкус, которого ты достоин.
               Есть вещи, которые стоят того, чтобы жить.
               Свежий взгляд на золотой вкус.
               Надо чаще встречаться!
               Золотая бочка в банке. (вывод на рынок баночного пива)
               Прохладный янтарь на горячий язык.

Торговая марка Чешский стандарт
Слоганы: Традиции чешских пивоваров.
               Чешский стандарт. В лучших традициях!
               Только пиво - ничего лишнего. 

Пиво Охота
Девизы: Выдержано до крепости. 
             Крепость и выдержка.

Пиво Руски
Слоган: Пиво по…. РУСКИ. 

Пиво Кенигсберг (Konigsberg)
Слоганы: Ваша светлость.
               Проверено временем.

Торговая марка Солодов
Слоганы: Вкусное пиво 
               Жизнь со вкусом
               Новая форма безупречного качества 
               За качество отвечаю! 
               Только СОЛОДОВ! 
               С тобой лучше, Солодов! 
               Солодов, я жду тебя! 
               Солодов, я хочу тебя! 

Торговая марка Бочкарев
Слоганы: Наши на высоте! 
               Любят в России. Ценят в Германии.
               Сварено в Петербурге. Признано в Германии (реклама по случаю награждения Золотой Медалью Института Контроля Качества в Германии)
               Просто пиво… Только правильное. 
               Правила устанавливаете ВЫ! 
               Правильное пиво 

Бренд Старый Мельник
Слоганы: Работа отдыхает.
               Старый мельник. Душевное пиво
               Зима без пива - что Гибралтар без пролива
               Зима без пива - что усы без комдива
               Чем КРЕПЧЕ мороз… (реклама сорта крепкого пива) 

Пиво Гонец
Слоган: Добрые вести с "Гонцом" вместе!

Торговая марка Невское
Слоганы: Проведи время со вкусом. 
               Неповторимый мягкий вкус.
               Испытание вкусом. 
               Светлое настоящее.
               Смотрите не пропустите (слоган акции "Кино и Невское") 
               Пиво легкого настроения. (Невское лайт) 
               Так устроена жизнь, если ты видишь… 
               Время "Триумфа" - твое время! (Невское Триумф)
               Это так легко. (Невское лайт) 
               "Невское". Главное - вкус! 
               Пиво "Невское" - всегда кстати. 
               Живи со вкусом.
               Окно в Европу прорублено, наши поздравления.
               Пиво мирового качества. 

Балтика
Слоганы: Балтика. Мировое пиво. 
               Твой мир без границ (Балтика №7) 
               Сказал, как отрезал (Балтика №9 крепкое) 
               Там, где Россия 
               Золотое пиво России (сорт Балтика "золотое")
               Пиво сварено для вас! 
               Балтика. Знаменитое пиво России 

Три медведя
Слоганы: Пиво Три медведя - все 33 удовольствия!
               Сказка для взрослых
               Хорошая встреча 

Пиво Столичное
Лозунг: Столичное. Город ждет! 

Пиво Купеческое (пивзавод Пикра)
Слоганы: История настоящего пива. 
               Надежно, как мужское слово
               Гордись прошлым, цени настоящее 

Пиво Волжанин
Слоган: Душа поет

Очаково
Лозунги: Необычное пиво. (Очаково премиум, сорт "Черное легкое") 
              Очаково. Живительное пиво

Патра
Слоганы в рекламе пива: Просто закачаешься!
                                       Патра. Пиво с пробкой.

Гролш - Grolsch
Слоганы: Гролш. Шедевр голландских пивоваров
               Однажды вы перестанете пить просто пиво и начнете пить "Grolsch"

Пиво Сокол
Лозунг: Сокол. Качество на высоте

Торговая марка Bagbier
Слоган: Отличное пиво? Натюрлих! 

Бренд Бавария (Bavaria)
Девиз: Bavaria. Этим все сказано.

Клинское
Слоганы: Совсем другая тема! 
               Клинское Аррива - веселье в стиле Латино (для сорта Клинское                Аррива)
               Красное пиво с ирландским акцентом (для сорта Клинское                Редкое) 
               Качество бутылочного пива (реклама Клинского в упаковке                ПивоПак)
               Кто идет за "Клинским"? 
               Пиво Клинское … ясное дело, какое … 
               Продвинутое пиво
               … пора освежиться …
               Потому что мы так пьем наше пиво! 

Торговая марка "Большое пиво" (завод Томское пиво)
Слоган: Большое пиво для большой компании

Пиво Золотой Урал (пивзавод Золотой Урал)
Слоган: Золотой Урал. Дух щедрого края 

Торговая марка Легион
Лозунг: Легион. Мир сильных. 

Пиво Красноярское
Слоган: Красноярское. Мой город - мое пиво. 

"ДВ", региональный бренд компании Балтика на Дальнем Востоке
Слоганы: ДВ. Просто отличное пиво. 
               Пиво ДВ. Зацепи и зацени!

Пивной бренд Кулер (Балтика)
Девиз: Кулер. Твоя система охлаждения.

Брахма (Brahma), Бразилия
Слоганы: Brahma. Импровизируй.
               Брахма. На бразильской волне.

Кроненбург 1664 (Kronenburg 1664), Франция
Слоганы: Кроненбург 1664. Искусство соблазнять.
               Kronenburg 1664. Пять чувств. Одно пиво.

Хейнекен (Heineken)
Слоган: Это может быть только Heineken

Стелла Артуа (Stella Artois)
Слоганы: Совершенство бесценно 
               Стелла Артуа. Каждая капля бесценна

Фостерс (Foster's), австралийский бренд
Лозунг: Foster's. Живи по-австралийски! 

Брэнд Ворсин
Девиз: Ворсин - проверенное пиво 

Пиво Бекс (Beck's)
Слоганы: Жизнь зовет. И ключ в твоих руках.
               Немецкое пиво №1 в мире.

Немецкое пиво Альтштайн (Altstein)
Слоган в рекламе: Альтштайн. Мы найдем общий язык.

Пивной бренд Grotwerg (Гротверг)
Рекламный слоган: Grotwerg. Только из Германии.

Пиво Ловенбрау (Lowenbrau)
Слоганы: Все лучшее из Баварии.
               Сердце Октоберфест.
               Вкус Октоберфест.
               Баварское пиво. То самое, настоящее…
               Стандарт, по которому варится пиво.

Пиво Pilsner Urquell (Пилзнер Урквелл)
Слоганы: Смотри глубже.
               Пилзнер Урквелл - пиво с благородной горчинкой.
               Pilsner Urquell. Таким и должно быть пиво.
               Дорасти до вкуса.

Пиво Карлсберг (Carlsberg)
Рекламный слоган: Carlsberg. Пожалуй, лучшее пиво в мире.

Пиво Эфес (Efes Pilsner)
Слоганы: Открой Efes. Узнай себя.
               Efes Pilsner. Каким его видишь ты.
               Чувствуешь, что живешь…
               Лучше не бывает.

Пиво Гёссер (Gosser)
Рекламный девиз: Глоток природы. Gosser.

Пиво Варштайнер (Warsteiner)
Слоганы: Когда чувства переполняют.
               Warsteiner, остальное неважно.

Пиво Туборг (Tuborg)
Слоганы: Tuborg Green. Двигай на вечеGREENку!
               Открывашки теперь никому не нужны (Tuborg Green со специальной крышкой)
               Пиво с твоим характером.
               Ожидание - это игра желаний.

Пиво Holsten (Хольстен)
Слоганы: Настроение Holsten.
               Пиво для настоящего отдыха.
               Нечего добавить.
               Ничего лишнего.
               Искушение для искушенных.

Пиво Staropramen (Старопрамен)
Слоганы: Staropramen. Пражское по праву.
               Вкус, рожденный в Праге в 1869.

Пиво Velkopopovicky Kozel (Велкопоповицкий Козел)
Слоганы: Качество и легкость бытия.
               Веселью время!
               Истинно чешский характер.
               Velkopopovicky Kozel. Гордость Чехии.

Чешское пиво Zlatopramen (Златопрамен)
Рекламный слоган: Zlatopramen. Живая чешская традиция.

Словацкое пиво Золотой Фазан (Zlaty Bazant)
Слоганы: Златый Базант. Попробуй – Приручи!
               Приручи и наслаждайся!
               Zlaty Bazant. Попробуй легенду на вкус.

----------

ламик (30.10.2018), Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## REZEDA

> Девочки, помогите с идеей...нужен отпадный и непошлый конкурс про ПИВО . Жених "занимается пивом" и его коллеги будут присутствовать на свадьбе.  я вот ищу приличный конкурс, чтоб все были довольны.


Я часто провожу пивной конкурс. Приглашаю 5-7 любителей пива(с призывом "Кто хочет пива?"). Выходят. Спрашиваю: Что в своей жизни должен сделать настоящий мужчина? Отвечают: посадить дерево, построить дом, вырастить сына. Говорю: Верно, только есть еще другая интерпретация: 1.построить жену, но делать этого не будем, так из женской солидарности; 2.посадить печень - чем мы сейчас и занимаемся; 3. вырастить живот, а живот от чего растет? Правильно от пива. Вот и у вас сейчас будет такая возможность. Каждый из вас обязательно получит по банке пива.(в это время раздаю названия разных марок пива, напечатанных на листочке), только ваша задача  по очереди изобразить пантомимой и жестами ту марку пива, которая написана на ваших листочках, а гости будут отгадывать." Марки пива берем "говорящие"(заранее заказчикам даю список): "Охота", "Белый медведь", "Сокол", "Kozel", "Старый мельник", "Балтика" и т.д. Естественно гости все отгадывают и каждый участник получает свою банку пива. Проходит всегда хорошо, особенно если гости артистичные. Изображают под музыку, от этого также зависит настроение, да и участникам интереснее, особенно если музыка забавная.

----------

solovei58 (06.11.2018), Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Юлия Антипина

Писающие мальчики

Выбираются трое желающих. Для конкурса необходимо 3-4 стакана или кружки, 3 бутылки пива. Игроками пиво зажимается между ног, наклонно, горлышком вверх. Руки отводятся назад. Задача конкурса: быстрее соперников налить пива в стоящий на полу перед игроком стакан.

литрбол.

Это, когда первый участник делает глоток, второй — два, потом снова первый и уже три глотка, и так далее. Проигрывает тот, кто первый откажется от следующего тура.

Например, можно объявить соревнование по опустошению бутылок с пивом. Для проведения конкурса вам понадобится: несколько добровольцев (число участвующих не ограничено), пиво в стандартных бутылках. Суть конкурса, на первый взгляд, проста и безобидна: нужно как можно быстрее опустошить бутылку с пивом, причем не пролить его мимо, а именно выпить. Проблема в том, что действовать можно лишь головой, использовать руки, ноги, помощь друзей и другое вмешательство извне запрещается. Как правило, конкурс выходит довольно смешной. По свистку все начинают "пить пиво". Кто-то пытается обхватить бутылку зубами и поднять, сделать это довольно сложно — бутылка с пивом не легкая, к тому же горлышко бутылки постоянно выскальзывает. Более смекалистые осторожно кладут бутылку на стол и ждут пока пиво само перетечет к ним в желудок. Вариантов довольно много, кто будет победителем — решит госпожа удача. Если с этим заданием ваши друзья справятся слишком легко, смело усложняйте задачу — замените бутылку с пивом на пивную кружку. Опустошить кружку без помощи рук будет значительно сложнее и, конечно, веселее!

Пивной москит 
Для этого конкурса понадобится один или несколько участников (количество не ограничено), по бутылке пива на каждого участника, трубочки для коктейлей, непрозрачная ткань (можно взять шарфики или платочки). Конкурс заключается в следующем: каждому из участников завязываются глаза и выдается коктейльная трубочка. Получаются весьма забавные подслеповатые москиты. Их жертвами будут бутылки с пивом. Задача участника без помощи рук попасть трубочкой в горлышко бутылки и быстрее других участников выпить все пиво. Задача, учитывая завязанные глаза, весьма непростая. Чтобы хоть как-то облегчить задачу "москитам", все остальные разбиваются на группы по числу участников и становятся их штурманами. Им нужно с помощью простых команд (вперед, назад, влево и вправо) пытаться управлять москитом. Выигрывает та команда, чей москит быстрее найдет свою "жертву" и избавит ее от пенистого содержимого.

Пиво! Сей продукт целебный,
От египетских времен
Пьет народ, богатый, бедный,
И слабак и чемпиён.

Пьют и зрелые мужчины,
Юноши, и стар и млад.
Пьют по делу, без причины,
Выпить пива каждый рад!

Даже девушки поныне
Стали пиво уважать
И назло мужской гордыне
Нас уж стали обгонять

В ранее мужском занятье
Старых нет уже картин
Джинсы заменили платья
Пиво вместо дамских вин 


На работу собираюсь,
Кружкой пива упиваюсь!
Подождет меня работа,
Жаль сегодня не суббота.
И начальство не ругает,
Само пиво наливает,
А клиенты - просто мрак-
Притащили пива бак!
Секретарь ко мне ползет
И тарань в зубах несет,
Так проходит понедельник
В пенном и хмельном безделье!
Аж захватывает дух,
Блин, а я ведь тут главбух...

Под бутылочку пивка
Жизнь становится легка!
Набирает оборот
Мой большой пивной живот!

Вот работа так работа!
Прямо зависть аж берет!
Нафига тебе суббота
Коль начальство подает?

Так сидела б на работе
День за днем без выходных!
Пива - море, ты - в почете
У клиентов и иных!

Ну а если вдруг припрется
Не дай Бог налоговик
Пиво пусть ему нальется
Так, чтоб мог сказать лишь "Ик..."

А с такого угощенья
Этот пьяный лиходей
Вынесет свое решенье
"Все в порядке, все ОК"

----------

Tatjana (04.09.2019), Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## annuschka

"Пивной Боулинг"

Выставляются 10 пластиковых пивных бутылок (можно пустых) в таком порядке
                                          *
                                         **
                                        ***
                                       ****
Конкурсанты должны сбить с определенного расстояния мячем эти бутылки. У кого упадут все 10 бутылок, получает приз (баночку пива, суш. кальмары, орешки и т.д.)

----------

Tatjana (04.09.2019), Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## annuschka

Дублирую из темы "Документы...", может туда не заглянут, а здесь кому пригодится для вручения победителю конкурса... Итак  Грамота Любителю Пива

----------


## bratsk65

Делала пожелание мужу на юбилей.Любителю пива. Покупала по банке разного пива и вручала.
Пивное пожелание
(вручается пиво)

Если встанешь в понедельник
Ты не с той ноги, Сашок,
Банку пива »Старый мельник»
Выпей, будет все о.кей!
По всем правилам во вторник
«Бочкарева» пропусти.
Еще можешь «Пита « дернуть,
Чтоб «мотор» свой завести..
В среду тяпни «Три медведя»,
Ну а если будешь бредить,
То «Очаково» хлебни,
Себя маленько оживи.
Пиво «Балтика» в четверг
Полакай, чтоб свет померк,
Все попробуй номера
Прямо с самого утра.
В пятницу пей «Толстяка».
Спросят тебя наверняка
О том, где долго так ты был,
Ответь им гордо: » Пиво пил»!
А в субботу, день особый,
Отдохни, не суетись.
После баньки ты медовой
«Соколом» опохмелись.
В воскресенье пей »Привал»,
Это чтобы не хворал.
На ночь «Солодов» хлебни
И спокойненько засни.

----------

Elena_privat (08.03.2018), Лорик (07.02.2018), наталья севрюкова (17.07.2019)

----------


## ityana

Для мужской компании любителей пива.

Ведущий достаёт карточки, на которых написана реклама  пива, а гости должны угадать марку пива
Пиво настоящих сибиряков. (Сибирская корона)
Пиво с мужским характером. (Арсенальное)
Пиво, которое своей фамилией отвечает за качество. (Солодов)
Пиво нашей истории. (Красный восток)
Пиво с пробкой. (Патра)
Правильное пиво. (Бочкарев)
Продвинутое пиво. (Клинское)
Живительное пиво. (Очаково)
Пиво, сваренное для вас. (Балтика)
В компании с этим пивом время летит незаметно. (Толстяк)
Сказка для взрослых. (Три медведя)
Надо чаще встречаться. (Золотая бочка)
Знаковое пиво. (Афанасий)
Пиво с твоим характером. (Туборг)
Если быть, то быть лучшим. (Ярпиво)
Возьми быка за рога. (Красный бык)
Всегда добрая весть. (Гонец)
Душевное пиво. (Старый мельник)
Лучше не бывает. (Эфес пилснер)

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018), наталья севрюкова (17.07.2019)

----------


## aleksa252

Угадать какое пиво, "пивная викторина", напоить др.др.пивом, еще сходу на ум пришел образ "пивного животика", а значит бой животами (например воздушными шарами на животах, кто кого вытолкнет за метку), можно сюда приболтать армрестлинг состязание, потому что после энного количества выпитого хочется  иногда показать свою удаль молодецкую...Это все так, навскидку. Завтра на работе возьму сценарий пиво-шоу,  там много полезного

----------


## aleksa252

Знатоки пива
1.	Как называется подставка под пивные кружки? (Бирдекель)
2.	Как называется коллекционирование пивной атрибутики?
(Бирология)
3.	В немецком городке Фюрберге, хранится самая большая пивная кружка, изготовленная в 1870 году. Какова ее высота? (2 метра)
4.	Как называется металлический пивной боченок объемом 20,25,30 или 50 литров ( Кег)
5.	Как называется этикетка на обратной стороне бутылки, где, как правило, располагается штрих-код? (Конрэтикетка)
6.	Как называется головная, то есть верхняя этикетка на пивной бутылке? (Кольеретка)
7.	Как называется помещение, предназначенное для приготовления солода? (Солодовня)



Пивная мудрость
«Пейте пиво пенное - …(будет жизнь отменная)
«Лучше пиво в руке-…( чем девица вдалеке»)
«Кто любит пиво по утрам - …(тот поступает мудро»)
«Пиво измеряется не в граммах – (а в литрах»)
«Ничто так не согревает душу - …(как холодное пиво»)






Слоганы к пиву
•	С пивом рай и в шалаше
•	Пиво не чай, стакана не хватит
•	Где пировать, там и пиво наливать
•	С темным пивом в светлое завтра
•	Здесь дух хмельной, здесь пивом пахнет
•	Увидев пиво, не проходите мимо
•	Поздняя пташка только встает, а ранняя пташка уже пиво пьет.
•	Лучшее средство от морщин – 8 литров пива на ночь
•	Если пиво тыне любишь, значит жизнь свою ты губишь.

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Пивной чемпионат:
1. Открыть на скорость бутылку пива, пользуясь только тем, что в карманах.
2. Пивной боулинг. Игра проводится с баночным пивом и теннисными шариками.
3.Кто быстрее выпьет пиво.
4. Возьми больше( кто больше наберет в руки бутылок пива, желательно баночного, победитель уносит все, что набрал).

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## olga_rulezzz

*ПИВНОЙ МАРАФОН ИЛИ ПИВНОЙ ТУРНИР*
ПЕРВЫЙ ТУР.
Конкурс "Пивной аукцион"
- Проводится аукцион рекламных пивных слоганов. Те, кто называет пивные слоганы, приглашаются принять участие в 1-ом туре. Набирается 7-10 участников.
Конкурс "Передай пиво другому"
- Набранные участники передают под музыку бутылку пива. Как только музыка останавливается, у кого в руках оказалась бутылочка - выбывает из игры. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока в конкурсе не останется 5 участников.
Конкурс "Пивные эпитеты"
Чтобы пиво было слаще, нахваливай его почаще. Оставшимся 5 участникам подается пиво, отхлебнув глоток из стакана, нужно произнести эпитет напитку, то есть похвалить его. Конкурс проводится на выбывание, победитель становится участником "супер - финала".

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## olga_rulezzz

ВТОРОЙ ТУР.
Конкурс "Пивная мудрость"
- Ведущий называет первую часть "пивной пословицы", участники продолжают. Кто предложил свой вариант - выходит к ведущему для участия в конкурсе. Набираются 3-4 участника.
- "Пословицы" для конкурса:
" "Пейте пиво пенное -… (будет жизнь отменная");
" "Лучше пиво в руке… (чем девица вдалеке");
" "Кто любит пиво по утрам… (тот поступает мудро");
" "Пиво измеряется не в градусах… (а в литрах");
" "Ничто так не согревает душу… (как холодное пиво").

Конкурс "Пивная дегустация".
Рожденный пить, не пить не может. Каждому участнику конкурса подается два стакана с пивом; нужно определить, что это за пиво; темное - "Соляная пристань", светлое - "Шихан"; победитель становится участником "супер - финала".

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## olga_rulezzz

ТРЕТИЙ ТУР.
Конкурс "Знатоки пива".
- Ведущий задает вопросы. Авторы правильных ответов приглашаются для участия в конкурсе. Набирается 5-7 участников.
- Как называются подставки под пивные кружки? (Бирдекель).
- Как называется коллекционирование пивной атрибутики? (Бирология).
- В немецком городке Фюрберге, хранится самая большая пивная кружка, изготовленная в 1870 году. Какова ее высота? (2 метра).
- Как называется металлический пивной бочонок объемом 20, 25, 30 или 50 литров? (Кег).
- Как называется этикетка на обратной стороне бутылки, где, как правило, располагается штрих-код? (Контрэтикетка).
- Как называется головная, то есть верхняя этикетка на пивной бутылке? (Кольеретка).
- Как называется помещение, пердназначенное для приготовления солода? (Солодовня).

Конкурс "Пьем без рук".
- Участникам подается по стакану пива; необходимо выпить стакан пива без помощи рук; победитель становится участником "супер - финала".
СУПЕР - ФИНАЛ.
Конкурс "Кто быстрее".
- "В жизни всегда есть место пиву". Приглашаются участники "супер - финала", победители 1, 2, 3 туров. Каждому вручается по кружке и 1,5 литровому баллона пива. Нужно выпить как можно быстрее пиво, при помощи кружки.
Слоганы к пиву
- "С пивом рай и в шалаше";
- "Пиво не чай, стакана не хватит";
- "Где пировать, там и пиво наливать";
- "С темным пивом в светлое завтра";
- "Здесь дух хмельной, здесь пивом пахнет";
- "Увидев пиво, не проходите мимо";
- "Поздняя пташка только встает, а ранняя пташка уже пиво пьет";
- "Лучшее средство от морщин - 8 литров пива на ночь";
- "Если пиво ты не любишь, значит, жизнь свою ты губишь".

Народная молва о пиве
- От дурного пива и люди бегают.
- Я пью квас; а увижу пиво - не пройду мимо.
- То не диво, что варят пиво.
- Пиво добро, да мало ведро.
- То не мудрено, что пиво сварено, а мудрено, что не выпито.
- Не учись пиво варить, учись солод растить.
- Есть пиво - пьем, а нет его - ждем.

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## Alex6767

Пивной москит 

Если ваша компания немного заскучала — можно провести очень забавный и зрелищный конкурс с любимым пивом. Для этого конкурса понадобится один или несколько участников (количество не ограничено), по бутылке пива на каждого участника, трубочки для коктейлей, непрозрачная ткань (можно взять шарфики или платочки). Конкурс заключается в следующем: каждому из участников завязываются глаза и выдается коктейльная трубочка. Получаются весьма забавные подслеповатые москиты. Их жертвами будут бутылки с пивом. Задача участника без помощи рук попасть трубочкой в горлышко бутылки и быстрее других участников выпить все пиво. Задача, учитывая завязанные глаза, весьма непростая. Чтобы хоть как-то облегчить задачу "москитам", все остальные разбиваются на группы по числу участников и становятся их штурманами. Им нужно с помощью простых команд (вперед, назад, влево и вправо) пытаться управлять москитом. Выигрывает та команда, чей москит быстрее найдет свою "жертву" и избавит ее от пенистого содержимого.

----------

ламик (30.10.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## wadimka26

Еще пару пивных конкурсов для корпоративов
-"пивной животик" с помощью сантиметра находим самый большой(самый маленький)живот в обхвате.
- "немецкие провинции" - командный конкурс, делим на 3-4 команды,по 6-8 человек, у каждой команды свой 5-8 литровая тара,заливаем пиво, выдаем участникам соломки, старт-кто вперед выпивает тот и считается победителем(проходит весело)
- "лялька" - старый конкурс, на горлышко бутылки надевается пустышка, кол-во участников не ограничено,кто быстрей тот и победил)

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## toniki

Конкурсы.

1.Аукцион"Закуска к пиву"-кто последний назвал /приз-рыбка/

2."Жажда-все"-кто быстрее выпьет стакан пива через соломинку

3."Дегустация"-в 5 стаканах налито пиво:угадать сорт.

4."Пивобол"-к талии привязана пустая бутылка пива,раскачивая ее,нужно забить воздушный шар в ворота.

5."Пивная башня"-кто выше построит башню из пласт.стаканчиков


Немного о пиве. 
Пиво-сказка (Три медведя)
Пиво-река (Дон)
Пиво -злак (Ячменный колос)
Пиво пенсионер ( Старый мельник)
Машинное пиво (Жигулёвское)
Пиво-гордая птица (Сокол)
пиво-животное ( Белый медведь)
Пиво- драгоценная ёмкость (Золотая бочка)
В названии пива звучит одна из сторон света (Красный восток)
Пиво -мужское хобби (Охота)
Если к названию этого пива присоединить мягкий знак, образуется глагол  (пит)
Добавив к названию пива приставку, получаем наименование сразу трёх государств ближнего  зарубежья (Балтика)
Название пива предупреждает, в кого в можете превратиться от чрезмерного злоупотребления данного напитка. (Толстяк)

----------


## лана 9

:Pivo: Пивной драйв

В конкурсе участвуют несколько человек. Звучит музыка, МС показывает им несколько движений, которые участники должны за ним в точности повторить. Затем МС «отпускает» участников в свободный музыкальный драйв (показать свои танцевальные таланты). Победителем конкурса становится самый яркий участник.

  уикенд

В конкурсе участвуют 2 человека. Они должны пригласить на уикенд   много друзей. Для этого они должны повязать на руки зрителей/прохожих специальные ленточки. Кто быстрее пригласит («окольцует») 10 гостей, тот и выиграет.


Энергия пива
В конкурсе участвуют 2 человека. Они должны продемонстрировать всем энергию, которая наполняет их при употреблении пива , и должны за 3 минуты поцеловать в щечку как можно больше девушек (для парней) или парней (для девушек).

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## Алисочка

Не помню где и когда брала этот конкурс, возможно, что и здесь. Слегка похож на конкурс *toniki*,

Итак, говорю, что по нашему законодательству реклама спиртных напитков разрешена после 23.00. Каждая компания-производитель в свое рекламе использует лозунг. Сейчас вам предстоит узнать о каком пиве идет речь, прослушав лозунги рекламных роликов.

*Игра «Знатоки пива»*
1	В кампании с ним время летит незаметно («Толстяк») 
2	Экспортное качество в каждой капле / пиво которое выбираешь ты / стремись к лучшему  «Балтика» 
3	Продвинутое пиво («Клинское»)
4	Пиво, которое отвечает за качество («Солодов»)
5	За это пиво отдают все / Все за … («Сибирская корона»)
6	Пиво с твоим характером («Туборг»)
7	Пиво с богатырской силой («Три богатыря»)
8	Живительное пиво («Очаково»)
9	Там, где начинается движение (Кулер)

*И в конце такой тост*
На земле без разговора,
Пьёт и фауна, и флора!
Букашки – пьют из рюмашки.
Лягушки – пьют из кружки.
Коала – из бокала.
Волки – пьют с толком.
Кроты – с приходом темноты.
Утки – под прибаутки.
Даже канарейка – 
И поёт: «Налей-ка!»
Жираф – пьёт, голову задрав.
Мартышка – пьёт вприпрыжку.
Цапли – пью по капле.
Кошка – по – немножку.

А хорошие люди, такие как мы с вам пьют по хорошему поводу, такой, например, как сегодня.

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## Илька

Могу подсказать по музыке (фоновая) Есть прямо подборка Oktoberfest. Весит много здесть выложить не могу! Если только разрешат ******* файл выложить! И получиться ли раздать! А так только ссылку могу кинуть откуда раздаю! Если надо обращайтесь!

----------


## diola

когда была еще студенткой мы проводили такой конкурс. Вызывались мальчишки добровольцы, перед ними на полу стояли бокал с пивом и рядом пустой бокал. Каждому участнику давалась трубочка-соломка. Их задача была из полного бокала с помощью трубочки перелить пиво в пустой, при этом потерипива должны быть минимальны!!!!! А делат им это приходилось практически лежа на полу, в позе отжимания. 
было весело смотреть , т.к. некоторые умудрялись надпивать ))) учавствовать ребятам тоже понравилось.

----------


## luna

А можно вспомнить и пропеть все песни ,в которых есть слово ПИВО.
Авария -Пей пиво,
Дюна-Если б было море пива, 
Губит людей не пиво,губит людей вода.
Кто ещё вспомнит?

----------


## Ольгия

> все песни ,в которых есть слово ПИВО


*Юрий Лоза "Пиво"* 
У прилавка шум и гам и суета и толчея 
Всюду грязь и рыбья чешуя 
Попивают пиво 
Свежего разлива 
Рядышком такие же как я 

*Чайф "ПИВО"* 
Какой чудный лесок, пивной ларек. 
Всегда со мной полителеновый мешок-шок 
Пиво! Пиво-пиво-пиво пей! 

*Дюна "Пиво"* 
Я родился в час похмелья 
После бурного веселья, 
Но меня не дождались, 
Все за пивом подались. 

*Дюна "Пива НЕТ !!!"* 
Мне приснился сон будто бы вчера 
Помер я внезапно и вознесся прямо в рай 
Только сладкий сон превратился в дикий бред. 
Ведь записка там на дверях висит 
То ли "я ушел на базу", то ли "рай закрыт", 
"Санитарный день" или просто "пива нет". 

*Дюна "Мечта"* 
Мечтаю чтобы море было с пивом 
Веселым, жизнерадостным, игривым 
Как здорово чего там говорить 
Пивком из моря жажду утолить 

*Несчастный Случай "Запах Пива"* 
(О, ча-ча-ча. О, ча-ча-ча.) 
Запах пива несет закат от асфальтовых акваторий. 
Если долго глядеть в стакан, Видно море. 
Якорь брошен, закрыта дверь, пятый год на вине и хлебе. 
Я хотел бы сказать тебе: (О, ча-ча-ча. О, ча-ча-ча.) 
-Бай-бай, бэби, до встречи в небе! (О-о-о. О-о-о. О-о-о. О-о-о. ) 

*Сны на ощупь "ПИВО"* 
Вчера мы пили пили Пиво и играли рок-н-ролл 
Потом опять пили Пиво и играли рок-н-ролл 
Потом опять пили Пиво 
Потом опять пили Пиво 
Потом опять пили Пиво, 
Что было дальше я не помню 

*Почта "Пивной день"* 
Этот день так светел видишь ты 
Что его отметить срочно надобно 
И бежать за Пивом срочно надобно 

*Аквариум "Холодное Пиво"* 
В мою ночь рожденья Был смерч и ураган, 
И каждый, кто был при этом, Напился смертельно пьян. 
Холодное пиво, Ты можешь меня спасти. 
Холодное пиво, Мне до тебя не дойти. 

*Виктор Баранов "Ай дую Пиво эври дей"* 
Ай дую Пиво эври дей 
Ай дую Пиво эври дей 
Ай дую Пиво эври дей 
Дуй виз ми 

Дуй виз ми 
Дуй виз ми 
Дуй Пиво 

*Александр Левин "Песня о Пиве"* 
Выпьем пива, выпьем и споем, 
как мы красиво с Машкой пиво пьем. 
В потной банке светлое пивко, 
здесь на полянке нам славно и легко. 

*А.Ивашенко, Г.Васильев "Пора по ПИВУ"* 
Если климат тяжел 
Или враждебен астрал, 
Если поезд ушел 
И все рельсы забрал; 
Если пусто в душе 
И не любит никто, 
Это значит, это значит, 
Означает это - что... 

Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, пора, 
Пора по пиву, по пиву, по пиву пора, 
С ним не берет мороз и не страшна жара. 
Пора по пиву, по пиву, по пиву пора, 
С ним не берет мороз и не страшна жара. 

*Глеб Горбовский - "Он вышел родом из народа"* 
У павильона Пиво-Воды 
Стоял советский постовой 
Он вышел родом из народа 
Как говорится парень свой 
Он вышел родом из народа 
Как говорится парень свой 

*Александp Каpпов "Иpландская наpодная"* 
Когда я месяцов пяти всего от роду был 
Ходить и говорить еще не мог 
Меня папаша спьяну в бочку пива уронил 
И вылезти оттуда не помог 

*Валерий Шаповалов Гимн Партии Любителей Пива* 
Когда я еще был мальчик 
И в небе луна светила 
Хотелось мне пропустить стаканчик 
Небесного Пива 

*Duty Free Orchestra - "Янтарь"* 
Сколько б ни было дано нам шагов шагнуть 
Хмель ячменного зерна наш одобрит путь 
Где твой тощий кошелек, есть ли в нем гроши 
Кружка Пива нам друзья - исповедь души 

*Duty Free Orchestra - "Марш"* 
Как стояли вы во городе Черткове 
Поминали мать ядрену в каждом слове 
Проявляли к девушкам и вдовам интерес 
Помирали вы от скуки гарнизонной 
Разбавляли каждый вечер спирт казенный 
Укрепляли доблестные ваши ВВС 

А ну ребята, зарядим Пивом стаканы 
Мы свято храним покой родной страны 
И пусть там НАТО наложит полные штаны 
Когда такие пацаны у нас на речке селят 

_И это ещё не все ……._

----------

Tatjana (04.09.2019), Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## steve.dog

> И это ещё не все …….


*Кабаре-дуэт Академия - За пивОм (ца-ца)* и т.д.

*50 песен про ПИВО*

----------


## Alenajazz

> Русский в жару жить не может без кваса!
> Ну а бразильца пленила (кашаса)





> Что же такое дамская пьянка?
> Напиток бывает и россо, и бьянка
> Им дам угощал 007, Мазарини
> Закуска - оливки! Напиток? (мартини)





> Их производят на всех континентах
> Вкус сладкий, свидетель счастливых моментов!
> И знает монтёр, и знает актёр:
> На травах, орехах бывает (ликёр)





> Миндальный ликёр, вдохновитель поэтов
> И дамский угодник. Нальём... (Амаретто)
> 
> Португальское вино золотого цвета
> Напоминает мне оно солнечное лето!
> И понравится должно и мэру, и пэру
> Названо в честь острова, выпьем же... (Мадеру)
> 
> Добавки - тмин, миндаль, корица
> ...


Я даже знаю, кто автор! Это я- Аlenajazz.
А тема, где мы это сочиняли по предложению Ильича, называется "Креатив. Интеллектуальный тренажёр" Дело было прошлым летом.

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## steve.dog

> Русский в жару жить не может без кваса!


Точно. Нашему лишь бы на*квас*иться, хоть в жару, хоть в лютый мороз! :biggrin:

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Alenajazz

А вот и авторы:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=42465&page=51 (и следующая страница)

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Наталья-42

я бы тоже могла дополнить тему Пивной вечеринки пишите - выложу!

Пивные рекорды мира по скоростному пивопитию

Один из главных рекордов поставил американец Стивен Карлисле, который в 1977 году выпил литр пива за 1,3 секунды. Его коллега по скоростному  пивопитию англичанин Питер Даудсвелл выпил два литра пива за 6 секунд. Еще один американец  выпил два литра пива, стоя на голове, за 4,49 секунды. 

Рекорд Украины был поставлен в Одессе — пол-литра пива были выпиты за 1,2 секунды. 

Шеф-повар Мидер из одного  чешского города выпил десять с половиной литров пива за 3 минуты. 

Есть в мире и специалисты по вынюхиванию пива. Так, актёр Александр Филипенко за 12 часов вынюхал кружку тёмного пива. 

А в Варшаве на первом всепольском празднике пива 30 человек за 12 часов выпили 400 литров пива.

----------


## наталья севрюкова

игра "ПИВНЫЕ СТРАСТИ"
Подводка -сегодня гуляем, веселимся. а завтра утром как хорошо подой к холодильник , открыть его, достать холодненькую баночку пива и ...приложить её ко лбу. Красота!. Но представьте себе-пива в холодильнике нет. Как быть? Я вам помогу. Прямо сейчас вы можете получить эту заветную баночку. Есть любители пива. 
набираю 5 человек. выходят.
пиво длявас готово(в непрозрачном пакете -5 баночек), но кому что достанется- узнаем. 
у меня напечатаны карточки с на званиями пива, необходимо без слов объяснить, показать это название, если гости угадают -баночка ваша, если нет, то я буду завтра получать наслаждение и пить пиво.(Это, конечно, бла-бла, в действительности каждому отдаю приз)
Самое главное купить интересные названия.
Вот у меня были интересные показы.: Название "Старопоповицкий Козел"(ударение на "О" , а участница взяла в рот лист салатовый из тарелки, сделала рожки и проскакала. Или "Красный бык" - тоже рога(естесственно), но парень намазал щёки свекольным салатом, который был на столе.
Интересно, когда похожее, н-р, "Толстяк" и "Золотая бочка".-там пыжатся-пыжатся, а гости не сразу угадывают."Балтика"и "Чайка" то же море изображают, машут, а гости разные варианты кричат.
Да много вариантов интересных было. Эту игру беру тогда, когда заказчик не сам покупает, что нужно для вечера, а когда на материалы мне выдают деньги, чтобы никто не видел заранее.

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Спартанская Царица

а у меня такая инфа есть
*************
Пивные поговорки и пословицы. Предложите угадатьокончание фразы гостям.Пейте пиво пенное… (будет жизнь отменная) Лучше пиво в руке… (чем девица вдалеке) Поздняя пташка только встает… (а ранняя уже пиво пьет) С пивом рай… (и в шалаше) Увидев пиво… (не проходите мимо) Ничто так не согревает душу… (как холодное пиво) Кто любит пиво по утрам… (тот поступает мудро) С темным пивом… (в светлое завтра)и т. д.

*Народная молва о пиве*
- От дурного пива и люди бегают.
- Я пью квас; а увижу пиво - не пройду мимо.
- То не диво, что варят пиво.
- Пиво добро, да мало ведро.
- То не мудрено, что пиво сварено, а мудрено, что не выпито.
- Не учись пиво варить, учись солод растить.
- Есть пиво - пьем, а нет его - ждем.

*Слоганы к пиву*
- "С пивом рай и в шалаше";
- "Пиво не чай, стакана не хватит";
- "Где пировать, там и пиво наливать";
- "С темным пивом в светлое завтра";
- "Здесь дух хмельной, здесь пивом пахнет";
- "Увидев пиво, не проходите мимо";
- "Поздняя пташка только встает, а ранняя пташка уже пиво пьет";
- "Лучшее средство от морщин - 8 литров пива на ночь";
- "Если пиво ты не любишь, значит, жизнь свою ты губишь".

*Тест на знание спиртных напитков.*
Прекрасный праздник в этом зале,
Вокруг, смотри, одни красотки,
Поэтому, мы тост сказали 
И выпьем все по рюмке … Водки. 

Хотя, нам, в общем, все равно
Её нам пить или …. Вино.

А может просто всем на диво,
Налить стакан иль кружку … Пива.

А тот, кому и вовсе пить не надо,
Пусть чокнется бокалом … Лимонада.

Хороший тон, хороший знак,
С лимоном дегустировать… Коньяк.

Или поздравить всех присутствующих пылко,
На стол поставив сало и … Горилку.

И тост сказать, за обаяние дамское
В бокал налив искристое … Шампанское

----------


## Florimell

Достаточно распространённый заказ  - пивная вечеринка.

----------


## Florimell

В сутках 24 часа, в ящике пива 24 бутылки - совпадение?
Превью вечера.
Кто бы мог подумать, что литр пива можно выпить менее, чем за две секунду. Но ничего невозможного нет, особенно для Стивена Петросино, который 22 июня 1977 года выпил 1 л пива за 1,3 секунды. Рекорд был установлен в Карлисле, штат Пенсильвания, США.
Лотерея 
Люблю боулинг.
Это - единственное место, где можно пить пиво, и при этом будет считаться, что ты занимаешься спортом. А в бистро «вкусный домик», можно пить пиво и приятно общаться желаем вам приятного вечера…
МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЕ ПОДАРКИ  - ПОДАЧА ПИВА
Интересные факты о пиве
1.Австрийский дерматолог Бернхард Анхаузен открыл, что запах пива тормозит агрессивность комаров. Свои мысли он сформулировал так: "После испития кружки пива на коже появляется пот, в состав которого входит вещество, не позволяющее насекомым нападать на человека". Австрийская пресса добавляет, что автор данного открытия - родственник владельца большого пивоваренного завода.
2.В польском городе Гданьске существует "пивной колокол". С его позволения разрешалось раньше открывать пивные заведения в городе.
3. В американском городе Натчез в штате Миссури существует закон, запрещающий поить слона пивом.
4.Своеобразный способ стимулирования труда и укрепления дисциплины существовал одно время в одном из вспомогательных цехов Пермского моторостроительного объединения. Еженедельно работникам выдавали по 6 бутылок пива. Прогульщики и другие нарушители дисциплины этого вознаграждения лишались. По мнению администрации, такое нововведение гораздо эффективнее повышения зарплаты.



Кот- Кролик 
4 человека с карточками 2010 и четыре с 2011
Конкурс – самый знаменитый кролик/кот
Танец – чёрный кот  и песня про зайцев

Замечательный сегодня вечер, положите руки все друг другу на …(плечи!)
(включаем сиртаки)

2. Ради веселой переменки руки положите на …. (коленки) (рок ю)

3. Отложите вилки, ложки, сейчас танцуют Ваши …(ножки) (летка- енка)
4. И наконец - самый захватывающий танец - ( от слова "Захватывать!") -
Ну -ка, дружно, опочки! Крепко держимся за … 
(А ещё интелигентные люди!!! –За талии!)
все встают, "захватывают" соседа за талию - (Ламбада)
Викторина «алкоголь» ( приз сертификат)
Одна голова - хорошо, две - лучше, а три - повод выпить
1. Страстное желание напиться.(Жажда)
2. Алкоголь в медицине. (Спирт)
3. Речь под выпивку. (Тост)
4. Какую белую пьют по-черному? (Водка)
5. Грузинский бокал. (Рог)
6. Церковное вино. (Кагор)
7. Пивная шапка (пена)
8. Водка с пивом. (Ёрш)
9. Напиток пиратов. (Ром)
10. Ямайский напиток. (Ром)
11. Этот алкогольный напиток является одной из статей экспорта Великобритании. (Виски)
12. Водка из вестернов (Виски)
13. В каком заведении Семен Семенович исполнил песню про зайцев? (Ресторан "Плакучая ива")
14. Этот напиток в переводе с англ.языка означает "Петушиный хвост".(Коктейль)
15. Японская горилка. (Сакэ)
16. Заведение, которым прославилась улица Пятницкая. (Трактир)
17. Его читают в ресторане. (Меню)
18. Этому напитку покровительствовал Дионис (Вино)
19. Коронное вино дома "Вдова Клико" (шампанское)
20. Какой напиток французская актриса Марина Влади называла "омерзительным пойлом"? (Портвейн)
21. Подливка для джина (Тоник)
22. "Коньячная гора" (Арарат)
23. Эта священная книга запрещает употребление горячительных напитков (Коран)
24. Напиток, требующий долива. (Пиво)
25. Огуречный "похмелин" (рассол)
Музыкальная пауза
Традиционно качество пива проверялось нехитрым способом: деревянную скамейку обливали напитком, после чего на нее садилось несколько человек, одетых в кожаные штаны. Когда они по команде вставали, скамейка должна была подняться вместе с ними.
Пиво подается только в литровых кружках. Получить пол-литра вряд ли удастся. Как говорят сами баварцы, «пол-литра – только пруссакам и студентам».
Специальное сваренное для Октоберфеста пиво имеет свои особенности: оно варится дольше, чем обычное, имеет солодовый вкус и крепость от 5,2 до 6%.
Октбер фест
1.    Знакомства
2.    Танцы
Музыкальная пауза
Танцы частями тела ( сертификат)
Музыкальная пауза
Прочитаю я рассказ, ( бутылка пива)
Полтора десятка фраз, 
Лишь услышишь слово ТРИ, 
Приз немедленно бери! 

Мечтает мальчик закалённый 
Стать олимпийским чемпионом. 
Смотри, на старте не хитри, 
А жди команды 
"Раз, два …." СТАРТ! 

Однажды щуку мы поймали. 
Хотели жарить, а внутри 
Рыбёшек мелких увидали, 
Да не одну, а целых …. ПЯТЬ! 

Когда ты текст запомнить хочешь, 
Ложись и на ночь повтори. 
- А сколько раз? - Меня ты спросишь? 
- И раз, и два, а лучше …. СЕМЬ! 

Однажды поезд на вокзале 
Нам ТРИ часа пришлось прождать…. 
Ну, что ж, друзья, вы приз не брали, 
Когда была возможность взять?
"Пивная мудрость"

- Ведущий называет первую часть "пивной пословицы", участники продолжают. Кто предложил свой вариант - выходит к ведущему для участия в конкурсе. Набираются 3-4 участника.
- "Пословицы" для конкурса:
" "Пейте пиво пенное -… (будет жизнь отменная");
" "Лучше пиво в руке… (чем девица вдалеке");
" "Кто любит пиво по утрам… (тот поступает мудро");
" "Пиво измеряется не в градусах… (а в литрах");
" "Ничто так не согревает душу… (как холодное пиво").
«Трубочки – пиво 3 участника»

Пивной король и королева
Мужчины – сказка, животами мер.
Королева должна нравиться деду – танцы участниц. 
Апельсин – преревёртыш. ( медали)

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## Окрыленная

*Florimell*, я бы еще обыграла как-то слоганы... сделала что-то типа пивного приветсвия с подарками..
  Пиво для знатоков. - Афанасий.. и даришь его самому умному с виду :Taunt: 
Торговая марка пива "Т"
Девиз: Перейдем на Т. - говорит ведущий и открывает бутылочку..
Три богатыря
Девизы: Знай наше пиво!
             Три богатыря, вместе мы сила! - пиво дарим трем друзьям
Бренд Толстяк
Слоганы: С Толстяком не соскучишься.

               Свободу выбора настоящему мужику!
               Свободу настоящему мужику! - и привет самому пузатому..
Торговая марка Ярпиво
Слоганы: Ярпиво
               Ярпиво. Больше позитива. - привет самому веселому...
 отличый сайт..
http://www.textart.ru/baza/slogan/pivo.html
 и вот еще для вставки в конферанс..
http://vania.ucoz.ru/forum/11-64-1

----------

insuminka (17.09.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## Florimell

Ещё интересно о пиве,немного отсюда брала..
•	Рожденный пить не пить не может
•	Пиво измеряется не в градусах, а в литрах.
•	Воздерживайтесь от пива, женщин и песен. Преимущественно от песен.
•	Земли - крестьянам, заводы - рабочим, пиво – МНЕ.
•	Чем больше я читаю, тем больше думаю, что нет ничего лучше кружки пива.
•	Кто пиво пьёт - сто лет живёт!
•	Если пиво ты не любишь, значит жизнь свою ты губишь
•	Лучшее средство от морщин - 8 литров пива на ночь!
•	Пиво? теплое? с порошком? из целофанового пакета? утром?
•	КОHЕЧHО БУДУ!!!
•	У человека всегда должно быть горячее сердце и холодное пиво.
•	Пиво вкусно и на цвет красиво
•	Пиво - первый хлеб, хлеб - второй хлеб
•	Хмель отечества нам сладок и приятен
•	ПИВО без водки как паспорт без фотки
•	Хорошее ПИВО - дешевое ПИВО
•	Кто к нам с пивом придет, тот за водкой и побежит.
•	Два литра ПИВА не в то горло - и ты захлебнулся
•	Пиво утром не роскошь - а средство выживания
•	Жизнь без водки - деньги на ПИВО.
•	Мы на PEPSI ставим крест, ПИВО-ПОКОЛЕНИЕ NEXT !!!
•	Пиво всегда входит и выходит отлично
•	Пиво пей, но помни твёрдо - от него краснеет морда
•	Если хочешь быть красивым, вместо водки трескай пиво!
•	Деньги, даны человеку на пиво
•	Неприхотлив в еде и пиве
•	Губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода!
•	Наслаждаться надо пивом - жизнь тогда пойдет красиво!
•	Качество песни прямо пропорционально объему пивной посуды
•	Hе yчите меня жить, лyчше помогите на Пиво
•	Кесарю - кесарево, а к Пиву - воблу
•	Господи! Дай людям Пива и они дадут тебе зрелищ !
•	Пива любитель, крепи единство; долой нищету, безработицу, свинство!
•	Как это так счастье есть а Пива НЕТ !??
•	Любви все возрасты покорны ...особенно если эта любовь к Пиву
•	Миру - мир, Студенту - Beer !!!
•	Большой живот не от Пива а для Пива
•	Истина в вине - А поиски ее в пиве.
•	Биру-бир!
•	Если хочешь петь - пей!
•	Two beer or not two beer?
•	Чем меньше пива, тем третий лишний.
•	ПИВО утром не только вредно но и полезно.
•	Если-б море было пивом, я бы был большим заливом...
•	Не хлебом единым, а воблой и пивом!
•	Не перепились еще на Руси добры молодцы!
•	В меру выпитое пиво хорошо в любых количествах.
•	Лучше пива от пуза, чем горб от работы...
•	Пиво водкой не испортишь.
•	Водка без пива - деньги на ветер.
•	ПЕЙТЕ ПИВО ПЕННОЕ - БУДЕТ ЖИЗНЬ ОТМЕННАЯ !
•	Пиво должно содержать три буквы Х: Хорошее, Холодное, ХАЛЯВНОЕ!

----------

Tatjana (04.09.2019), Лорик (07.02.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## Аленький Цветочек

всем привет. я проводила пивную вечеруху вот немного из того, что делала: 

1. Дегустация пива: три человека с завязанными глазами определяют по вкусу вид пива (три вида)

3. «Накорми парня…»: три девушки + три парня (парни на стульях) + три бокала пива + три ложки. Суть: кто быстрее накормит парня пивом (разрывной). 

4. «Закалка»: три мужчины + шесть бокалов пива 0,3 (три холодных, три горячих): кто быстрее выпьет пиво. Условие пить с каждого бокала по глотку

5. «Попади-ка или проверка на трезвость (меткость)»: три девушки + 3 бокала пива по 0,3 + три шляпы + крышки от пивных бутылок (много). Условие: кто попадет в шляпу. У каждой всего 5 попыток.пред игрой - нужно выпить бокал пива)) 

6. «Танцы»  2 этапа танцев. Сначала с бокалом (шляпой) на голове, потом + с бокалом в руках.

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## Аленький Цветочек

ага.. и еще оч.классно пошли нарезки пивных песенок. их не особо много, но они есть) люди угадывали)) если кому-то нужно - перешлю... и у диджея были нарезки из рекламных роликов - нужно было угадать реклама какого пива - по мелодии... суть такая.. вроде прошло все классно.. так же на вечерухе была живая статуя, шоу-балет и много-много пива))

----------


## Аленький Цветочек

Прочитаю я рассказ, ( бутылка пива)
Полтора десятка фраз,
Лишь услышишь слово ТРИ,
Приз немедленно бери!

Мечтает мальчик закалённый
Стать олимпийским чемпионом.
Смотри, на старте не хитри,
А жди команды
"Раз, два …." СТАРТ!

Однажды щуку мы поймали.
Хотели жарить, а внутри
Рыбёшек мелких увидали,
Да не одну, а целых …. ПЯТЬ!

Когда ты текст запомнить хочешь,
Ложись и на ночь повтори.
- А сколько раз? - Меня ты спросишь?
- И раз, и два, а лучше …. СЕМЬ!

Однажды поезд на вокзале
Нам ТРИ часа пришлось прождать….
Ну, что ж, друзья, вы приз не брали,
Когда была возможность взять?


Обожаю сей стих))) он хоть и старый, но я  его и на детских и на взрослых праздниках провожу)) разница в подарке))

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## angel18

Американский спорт

Известное американское состязание по выпиванию пива на скорость. Для этого банку пробивают ключом сбоку и, пока она брызжет, выпивают все до последней капли.

----------


## kuripo4ka

Видела конкурс, когда вызывали двоих участников, наливали им большие бокалы пива, так чтоб доверху, а задача участников была выпить пиво на скорость через соломинку...)) в конце бывало что звали на помощь друга...

----------


## Елена Ромашова

Я собираюсь проводить такой конкурс:
накидывать кольца на пиво.
Можно усложнить, типа скакать в шляпах на конях, оббежать пиво, а потом от черты накидывать на банку. 3 попытки.
Проводила много раз. Азартно.

----------

наталья севрюкова (17.07.2019)

----------


## Ольгушка

> ага.. и еще оч.классно пошли нарезки пивных песенок. их не особо много, но они есть) люди угадывали)) если кому-то нужно - перешлю... и у диджея были нарезки из рекламных роликов - нужно было угадать реклама какого пива - по мелодии... суть такая.. вроде прошло все классно.. так же на вечерухе была живая статуя, шоу-балет и много-много пива))


Я тоже бы не отказалась от нарезок, если не затруднит, мой адрес: kazarinaob@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## shevchenko_k

П - усть бегут неуклюже пешеходы по лужам
И - вода по асфальту рекой,
В - едь не ясно прохожим в этот день непогожий
О - т чего я веселый такой.

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Активизация за столом - аплодисменты.

И в такие моменты должны звучать, друзья аплодисменты.
Сейчас нам аплодируют красивые дамы…..
А сейчас умные……
А теперь и умные, и красивые…..
А пусть поаплодируют одни мужчины……
Где же Вы, мужчины?
Поаплодируйте нам, многодетные отцы…
Сейчас поаплодируете и холостые молодцы….
Пусть аплодируют, кто транспортом владеет…
И кто пьёт пиво с нами, не робея…
Поаплодируют пусть те, кто пиво продаёт…
И кто любой вкус пива узнаёт….
А кто пришёл на праздник веселиться?....
И кто пришёл закуской насладиться?.....
Кто здесь осилит литр и два?.....
А у кого на утро не заболит и голова?....
Сейчас аплодисменты дружно, вместе,
Чтоб никому Вам не сидеть на месте,
Чтоб реки пива настроенье поднимали,
А ноги чтоб от танцев, (которые вскоре будут), не уставали.

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## DjMalysh

Овен
Импульсивность и стремительность Овна передается и его сорту пива, которое если не сшибет с ног сразу, как "Крепкое" "Степана Разина", то неминуемо потянет на подвиги: пойти докупиться или поймать заводку. Это "Балтика № 4" и "Мартовское".  

Телец
Основательность и консервативность Тельца свойственна его сорту пива. Из всех возможных вариантов Телец придерживается классического. Его любимый сорт - Невское классическое". К тому же, любящие покушать Тельцы частенько выбирают "сытное" пиво, после бутылки, которого можно уже не обедать. Это - "Крепкое особое" от "Бочкарева".  

Близнецы
Демократичные и общительные Близнецы предпочитают такое же демократичное и легкое пиво, под которое можно не только долго болтать на самые разные темы, болеть за любимый "Зенит", но и играть в бильярд. Это - "Балтика № 3". Кроме того, за любознательность и умение все схватывать на лету Близнецов иногда называют вечными студентами. Отсюда и любовь к пиву "Студенческое". 

Рак
Для Рака авторитетом является только то, что прошло проверку временем. Пара-тройка сотен лет - вот более-менее приемлемый для Рака срок. Его сорт пива должны были варить жители Ижорских земель еще в те времена, когда на месте Питера были непроходимые болота. Это - "Медовое"; для более стойких Раков - "Крепкое", для менее - "Легкое". Кроме того, этот сорт пива обладает самой "удобной" тарой для экономного Рака.  

Лев
Львы и в этом вопросе не могли обойтись без роскоши. Если есть выбор, то Лев возьмет самое дорогое. Чтобы, не дай Бог, не подумали, будто бы он не может себе этого позволить. Тут без "Тинькофф'а" никак не обойдется. В крайнем случае, Лев снизойдет до самого престижного сорта "Балтики" - знаменитой "пятерочки".  

Дева
Девы, которые чрезвычайно дорожат своим здоровьем, сидят на диетах и не отравляют свой организм алкоголем, выберут "Балтику безалкогольную". (Кстати, по словам тех же Дев, похмелье после нее нешуточное.) Усидчивые и дотошные Девы часто считаются лучшими специалистами в избранной ими области. Их пиво - "Специальное". Но Девы считаются не только прекрасными специалистами, но и самыми экономными людьми. Отсюда любовь к дешевым сортам "Баварии". 

Весы
Эстеты-Весы в жизни стараются придерживаться золотой середины. Отсюда и внимание к пиву с аналогичным названием - "Золотое". Но чтобы к ней прийти, Весам приходится отталкниваться от крайностей. Крайности - это "Невское светлое" и "Невское портер".  

Скорпион
Скорпионы частенько производят мрачноватое впечатление. Наверное, потому, что предпочитают горькие сорта пива, вроде "Марочного" от "Бочкарева". К тому же, Скорпион - единственный знак, способный без потерь для здоровья пережить тяжелейшее похмелье после "Балтики № 9" с ее непредсказуемыми эффектами.  

Стрелец
Широкая натура Стрельца вряд ли ограничится простой бутылкой, пусть и двухлитровой. Здесь нужна бочка. А бочка в Питере одна: это - "Балтика № 7". К тому же, здесь тара дороже содержимого, что также очень похоже на Стрельца. Если же Стрелец "на мели", тогда он снизойдет до "Бочкового". Ну а если у Стрельца будет просто хорошее настроение, то он выберет "Калинкин". 

Козерог
Козероги - люди целеустремленные и серьезные. Они ничего не делают просто так. И пиво они выберают серьезное, такое, как "Балтика № 6". Кстати, на январь - месяц Козерога - приходится Православное Рождество. Вряд ли Рождественская ночь пройдет удачно, если на столе не будет бутылки "Рождественского" от "Бочкарева". 

Водолей
Никто по жизни не шагает так легко и беспечно, как Водолей. Кроме того, Водолей считается самым большим оригиналом в Зодиаке. Его пиво - "Невское легкое" и "Невское оригинальное".  

Рыба
Мягкие и утонченные Рыбы не любят резких и сильных ощущений. Но в то же время нельзя сказать, что им нравятся водянистые сорта пива. Да и трезвенниками они никогда не были. К тому же, Рыбы - последний знак в Зодиаке и им зачастую приходится довольствоваться тем, что осталось. Вот и сейчас им остались только "Адмиралтейское" и "Петровское".

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## DjMalysh

Похоже есть готовая игра... ))))

Германия, Октоберфест в фактах

"Масы"
Во всех пивных пиво подается в литровых кружках, которые называются "масами". Держат "мас" особым образом - не за ручку, а просунув руку между ручкой и самой кружкой - так меньше устает рука. Можно только подивиться силе и выносливости официанток, умудряющихся за раз поднять до 12 "масов".
Кто больше...?

----------


## Jelen

> "Масы"



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Елена Боос

Молокососы.
 Реквизит: бутылки (полуторалитровые, пластиковые), резиновые перчатки. В каждой группе выбирается один «воспитатель» и пять «молокососов». Воспитателю вручают по бутылке, к ее горлышку обычной черной резинкой прикрепляется резиновая перчатка. В каждом пальчике перчатки проделана дырочка (дырочку сделайте побольше.) По сигналу к каждому «соску» присасывается по одному «молокососу» и начинают сосать «молоко». У кого бутылка быстрее опустеет, те — победители.


Шуточный тотализатор
Пять бутылок, шесть участников. Бутылки ставят по кру¬гу. Участники располагаются с внешней стороны круга. Под музыку они бегут то в одну, то в другую сторону. Как только музыка смолкает, хватают по бутылке, одному, ес-тественно, не достаётся. Побеждает оставшийся послед¬ним с бутылкой.
Интерес всех присутствующих подогревается тем, что перед началом «забега» предлагается сделать ставки.

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Забавный конкурс «Чье достоинство больше?».
Какое же главное достоинства любителя пива? Конечно пивной живот, предложите участникам, померится животами, победит тот, чей живот самый большой.

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

«Пивной эрудит».
Предложите гостям отвечать на вопросы связанные с пивными традициями, географией, историей. К примеру: «Это пивная пробка! Сколько она весит?», «Где была изготовлена самая большая кружка для пива?», «Бирдекель – что это?», «Что такое бирология?» и т.д.

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Конкурс «Ледяная майка».
Пригласите 3 желающих, выдайте им по майке, которые были перед этим заморожены в пиве. Задача распаковать и одеть на себя футболку, кто справился быстрее – победил.
В финале пивного марафона по результатам всех проведенных конкурсов, выберите Пивного Короля и Королеву.

----------


## Любаша- краса

Простите, а что такое Бирдекель? И что такое бирология? Ну, тупенькая я, не знаю слов таких.


> «Пивной эрудит».
> Предложите гостям отвечать на вопросы связанные с пивными традициями, географией, историей. К примеру: «Это пивная пробка! Сколько она весит?», «Где была изготовлена самая большая кружка для пива?», «Бирдекель – что это?», «Что такое бирология?» и т.д.

----------


## Ольгия

> а что такое Бирдекель? И что такое бирология?


Любаша, БИРОЛОГИЯ обозначает коллекционирование пивной атрибутики. А про бирдекель и прочее ты можешь узнать, пройдя этот тест-викторину. Даже если ты ответишь неправильно, тебе покажут и твои, и правильные ответы. Жми кнопочку ИГРАТЬ
http://1001viktorina.ru/cat/p411_piv...i_o_nem_znaete

----------

Лорик (07.02.2018)

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

а что такое Бирдекель? 
Бирдекель – подставки под пивные кружки

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5256235m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


Где была изготовлена самая большая кружка для пива? (в Малайзии,  высотой 198.7 см., вместимостью 2796 л.)

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Конкурс «Дегустация пива»
В несколько кружек разливается пиво разных сортов и марок. Участникам предлагается определить на вкус, какое это пиво и в какой кружке находится. Победителем считается тот, кто угадает больше всех. В качестве приза можно подарить майку с надписью «Лучший знаток пива».


[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5275671m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## oga

Ссылочка на сайт http://prazdnodar.ru/2010/09/pivnoj-prazdnik/

----------

Tatjana (04.09.2019)

----------


## lencom2007

я в прошлом сезоне проводила пивную вечеринку на диско 80-ых и там конкурс прошел прикольно, самый меткий. поставила на барные стулья 2 шляпы, дала железные крышки от бутылок по три штуки на одного, кто попал 3 раза молодец - приз бутылка пива. и еще один,  вызвала 2 мужчин, попросила пожать руку, то есть одной рукой правой, а на одинаковом расстоянии от них бутылки с пивом по обеим сторонам, по сигналу надо перетянуть соперника и достать свою бутылку. так они прямо борьбу устроили, катались по полу, ое как угомонила. пиво вручила обоим. а  еще сказала что никогда не видела чтобы мужчины так волновались за свою бутылку пива. пиво через соломинку не рекомендую, уменя например вышла учавствовать девушка ужо изрядно подвипившая водочки и пиво всерху наложило отпечаток. сразу скажу я её отговаривала учавствовать в конкурсе.

----------

Tatjana (04.09.2019), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Немного пошловато, но для тесной компании что-то можно выбрать)
*Почему пиво лучше, чем женщины*
Вы можете наслаждаться пивом целый месяц. 
Вы не должны кормить и поить пиво. 
Пиво никогда не опаздывает. 
Вам не придется платить алименты , если Вы сменили пиво. 
Пиво не ревнует к другому пиву. 
Пивные этикетки снимаются без борьбы. 
Пивные пробки не кусаются. 
Придя в бар, Вы сможете выбрать любое пиво. 
У пива никогда не болит голова. 
Пиво никогда не падает в обморок, если от Вас пахнет другим пивом ,когда Вы приходите домой. 
Имея холодное пиво, Вы имеете хорошее пиво. 
Вы можете иметь более одного пива за ночь, без угрызений совести. 
Пиво всегда ложится легко. 
Вы можете делится пивом с друзьями. 
Вы всегда знаете, что Вы первый, кто вскрывает это пиво. 
Вы можете иметь пиво публично.

И еще кое-что, для "связки слов"

Кто много пьёт - тот много спит.
Кто много спит - тот не вредит.
Кто не вредит - тот чист душой.
Так делай вывод: пей родной...
----
Проверил истину на деле
 Непьющий дольше проживет.
Попробовал не пить неделю
 Мне показалось - прожил год.
-------
С одним человеком случилась беда -
Друзья от него отказались,
Не стали его приглашать никуда,
Исчезли и не появлялись.
Знакомые просто забыли его,
В семье уважать перестали.
Он очень тоскует и нет никого,
Кто спас бы его от печали.
Он книжки читает, он грустно живет,
О помощи даже не просит.
И я вам скажу - это каждого ждет,
Кто пить неожиданно бросит!

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Выставлю всё как скопировала...по тематике 

Пиво на скорость уже пили, вслепую дегустировали, животы рулеткой меряли, марки пива перечисляли, эдакая пивная олимпиада. Контингет народа в среднем 30-35 лет. 
чемпионат по армрестлингу
для женщин рыбалка - ловили удочкой с бооольшим крючком банку пива за кольцо! только аккуратней загибай его, разверни, чтобы не открыть! или так же с бутылкой, которая с кольцом! А мужики соревновались на пальцах. Кто кого перетянет! Через линию! Руки ведь должны быть сильными, чтобы легко открывать бутлку или банку.
пивные запои хорошо проходят, в смысле Певные
Кто дольше продержит бочонок пива на вытянутой руке.
футболки с нужным логотипом намочить и положить в пакете в морозилку - задача как можно быстее развернуть и натянуть на себя.. всегда оч. драйвово проходит
Пиво – один из самых популярных напитков в мире. Его пьют и старики, и молодежь, и женщины, и мужчины. Конечно, пиво – это, прежде всего, алкоголь, поэтому необходимо знать меру. От излишнего потребления пива могут возникнуть проблемы со здоровьем и, возможно, вырастет так называемый “пивной животик”. Но если держать себя в рамках, пиво не принесет вреда. Иногда можно даже немного и переборщить с пивом – например, на пивном празднике. При условии, конечно, что такие праздники устраиваются не каждый день и даже не каждый месяц.
Если вы относитесь к категории людей – любителей пива, то вам сюда, на пивные посиделки! Нет лучшего способа душевно и весело провести время с друзьями, насладиться любимым пенным напитком, отведать баварских колбасок и похрустеть солеными сухариками. Это не просто скучная и одинокая бутылочка пива перед телевизором на сон грядущий. Это вечеринка – общение, веселье и праздник души!
Пивной марафон на нашей вечеринке.
Чем же развлекать гостей? 
1) Массовый конкурс для компании «Передай другому пиво ». 
Участвовать могут до 20 человек сразу. Смысл заключается в том, что пока играет музыка, участники передают друг другу пиво. Как только музыка перестает играть, человек, оставшийся с бутылкой в руках — выбывает из конкурса. Игра будет продолжаться до тех самых пор, пока не останутся 5 участников.
2) Конкурс на сообразительность «Пивной эрудит». 
Предложите гостям отвечать на вопросы связанные с пивными традициями, географией, историей. К примеру: «Это пивная пробка! Сколько она весит?», «Где была изготовлена самая большая кружка для пива?», «Бирдекель – что это?», «Что такое бирология?» и т.д.
3) Устройте состязание «Литробол».
Вызовите двух конкурсантов. Первый участник делает первый глоток пива, второй – делает два, потом опять первый делает 3 глотка, второй – четыре. Конкурс будет идти до тех самых пор, пока кто-нибудь из участников не откажется от очередной порции пива.
4) Забавный конкурс «Чье достоинство больше?».
Какое же главное достоинства любителя пива? Конечно пивной живот, предложите участникам, померится животами, победит тот, чей живот самый большой.
4) Конкурс «Ледяная майка».
Пригласите 3 желающих, выдайте им по майке, которые были перед этим заморожены в пиве. Задача распаковать и одеть на себя футболку, кто справился быстрее – победил.
В финале пивного марафона по результатам всех проведенных конкурсов, выберите Пивного Короля и Королеву.

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## Наталья-42

как то раз (давно это было)) я тоже проводила пивную вечеринку. Увлеклась подготовкой, накопала материала. Рада поделиться) буду копировать всё подряд. перебирайте сами
Добрый вечер, дамы и господа!
Мы рады приветствовать вас в нашим  уютном кафе на Празднике темного пива,  традиционной вечеринке в стиле Октоберфест! 
И мы уверены, что в этом зале сегодня собрались наши добрые друзья, истинные ценители уникального, древнего  напитка – доброго, бодрящего пива. Только сегодня и только для вас, уважаемые посетители, наши технологи разработали и приготовили эксклюзивный, широкий  выбор оригинальных блюд, в рецептуре которых используется тёмное  пиво. У вас есть возможность продигустировать новые блюда и обменяться впечатленьями. Мы желаем хорошего настроения,  положительных эмоций, и ярких впечатлений. Мы предлагаем окунуться в атмосферу одного из самых массовых и весёлых праздников в мире Октоберфест!
И так,  мы начинаем!  (ФОНФАРЫ)
Откупоривание первой бочки сезонного  пива  дает старт «пивному марафону», а мы наполним бокалы. Как хорошо знаком нам этот звук…(ЗВУК  НАЛИВАЮЩЕГОСЯ  ПИВА)
И как прекрасно сказал Роберт Бернс:
Блажен король,
      Но кружка с пивом
                 Любого сделает (каким?)
Счастливым!
(ЗВУЧИТ  БАВАРСКАЯ  МУЗЫКА)
Октоберфест - крупнейший в мире фестиваль пива, который ежегодно проводится в сердце Баварии – Мюнхене, который в 2010 году отпраздновал свой 200-летний юбилей
Немного истории…
Всё  началось  12 октября 1810 года, когда сочетались браком принц Людвиг I и принцесса Тереза Саксонская. Все жители Мюнхена были приглашены на празднование свадьбы, которое проводилось на лугах напротив городских ворот. Впоследствии в честь принцессы эти луга стали называться Терезины. Праздник устраивался Людвигом I и в последующие годы, постепенно перерастая в нынешний фестиваль пива 
Около 6 миллионов посетителей ежегодно посещают огромные пивные павильоны, выпивая около 56 миллионов литров пива - это между прочим, 30%  всей годовой продукции мюнхенских пивоварен, съедая 300 тысяч свиных колбасок, 600 тысяч жареных цыплят и 80 быков.
Сколько стоит там пиво? 
Литровая кружка пива (ein Mass – «айн масс») – около 10 евро 
Одни называют Октоберфест самой большой пьянкой года, другие говорят о национальной культурной традиции, третьи - о самом массовой народном гулянии в мире, но каждую осень, в середине  октября, миллионы людей находят время и деньги, чтобы отправиться на Октоберфест в Мюнхен!
А мы очень рады, что вы, уважаемые гости, нашли, и время и деньги, чтобы посетить сегодня наше кафе. Желаем вам, приятного отдыха!

(ЗВУЧИТ  ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ БАВАРСКАЯ  МУЗЫКА)

КРИЧАЛКИ

Не всегда мы живем как надо,
Не всегда мы живем красиво,
Но в любую минуту радость
Нам с тобой обеспечит - Пиво.
***
Пиву гимн поем мы смело. 
Пьет его и стар и млад. 
Ну кому какое дело?! 
Знаем, каждый пиву рад

Пусть пиво всех объединяет,
И сводит…, только не с ума!
Веселья, жизни прибавляет!
Душевной радости, тепла!

(звучит БАРДОВСКАЯ песня, написанная, специально для праздника)

Занимательные пивные факты
В старой Англии в пабах постоянным клиентам пиво подавалось в особых кружках со свистками, и посетитель всегда имел возможность, не надрывая горла (в английских пабах всегда было шумно), попросить новую порцию любимого напитка, свистнув в свисток. 

Англичане ценят традиции. В Англии варят пиво «Тутанхамон» по старинным египетским рецептам. Рецептуру удалось открыть археологам, изучавшим окаменелые остатки на стенках сосудов. (Бывает и такое) 

На острове Диско, что к северо-западу от Гренландии, в пивбаре небольшого посёлка   посетителей обслуживает ручной медвежонок. (Чего только не сделаешь,  чтобы привлечь клиентов)

В США живёт архитектор, строящий дома из пивных банок. Он связывает банки проволокой и заливает их цементом. 
А Итальянские любители пива построили из пивных банок копию собора святого Антония в четверть натуральной величины.
А американец Боб Бишоп построил из 11 тысяч банок самолет, способный летать. Самолет весил 210 килограммов, его грузоподъемность – 240 килограммов (включая 160 литров топлива. Было бы забавно, если бы он на пиве ещё и летал).

В одном из английских графств существует занятная традиция – мужской забег с колясками. В забег входит кружка пива в каждом, из встречающихся на пути пабов. (возможно, такие забеги могли стать популярными и среди наших соотечественников, но беря во внимание плотность пивных точек в нашем городе, далеко бы они не убежали. И наверняка, попав в наши кафе, и оценив душевную обстановку, они бы остались здесь.
     (ЗВУЧИТ  БАВАРСКАЯ  МУЗЫКА – аккордеонист )

•	Викторина «Знатоки телерекламы ПИВА» (манок 3-4 чел.)
1 ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК
У мужчины должно быть 3 ключа: от квартиры, от машины и от пивной бутылки. 
       Как много нам открытий чудных напомнил открывашки вид.
1.Открыть бутылку подручными средствами

пивные рекорды по скоропитию
2. Выпить через « большую соломинку»

Участники конкурса получают сувениры и зачитывают  Пивные афоризмы
      (ЗВУЧИТ  БАВАРСКАЯ  МУЗЫКА – аккордеонист )

•	Знатоки телерекламы ПИВА

- Пиво настоящих сибиряков
 (Сибирская корона)

- Пиво с мужским характером
(Арсенальное)

- Пиво с пробкой (Патра)

- Продвинутое пиво, все только и решали, 
кто же за ним пойдёт (Клинское)

- Всегда добрая весть (Гонец)

- Сказка для взрослых (3 медведя)

- Душевное пиво (Старый мельник)

- Возьми быка за рога (Красный бык)

 - Время с этим пивом летит незаметно
( уверял нас актёр Александр Семчев Толстяк)

- Пиво, сваренное для вас (Балтика 2,3 и даже 9)

- Если быть, то быть лучшим (Ярпиво)

 - Надо чаще встречаться (Золотая бочка)

Пивные рекорды мира по скоростному пивопитию

Один из главных рекордов поставил американец Стивен Карлисле, который в 1977 году выпил литр пива за 1,3 секунды. Его коллега по скоростному  пивопитию англичанин Питер Даудсвелл выпил два литра пива за 6 секунд. Еще один американец  выпил два литра пива, стоя на голове, за 4,49 секунды. 

Рекорд Украины был поставлен в Одессе — пол-литра пива были выпиты за 1,2 секунды. 

Шеф-повар Мидер из одного  чешского города выпил десять с половиной литров пива за 3 минуты. 

Есть в мире и специалисты по вынюхиванию пива. Так, актёр Александр Филипенко за 12 часов вынюхал кружку тёмного пива. 

А в Варшаве на первом всепольском празднике пива 30 человек за 12 часов выпили 400 литров пива. 


Пивные рекорды мира

Самая дорогая бутылка пива.
На интернет-аукционе была выставлена бутылка пива, изготовленная в 1852 году Продана антикварная бутылка была за $ 503 300. 

Самое крепкое пиво  было сварено в Великобритании. Его крепость достигла 17.3% спирта по объёму. 

А самое слабое пиво было сварено в 1918 году в Германии с содержанием спирта 0,1% по объёму. Это примерно в пять раз меньше, чем количество спирта, содержащееся в типично безалкогольных сортах пива на сегодняшний день. 
Самая маленькая бутылка изготавливается в швейцарской деревушке близ Цюриха. Она вмещает 40 мл пива и стоит 9 франков. 

Самая большая бутылка – 211 сантиметров в высоту и 164 сантиметра в окружности была наполнена девяносто двумя галлонами пшеничного пива 

Самая большая пивная кружка
Была изготовлена в Малайзии компанией «Селангор Пьютер». Она вмещает в себя 2796 литров пива. 

Самое большое пивное заведение в мире.
Бар «Матезер» в Мюнхене вмещает в себя 5500 посетителей. 

2.  ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК
•	Викторина «Знатоки ПИВНОЙ темы в современных видах искусства»
«Пивные» фразы из фильмов


•	Жить хорошо…. (Кавказская пленница)

•	В каком фильме подавали «Фирменное пиво» (Берегись автомобиля)

•	Где пьют пиво под новый год? Какую песню пели? (Ирония судьбы)

•	В этом фильме Вячеслав Невинный утверждал: Губит людей…..
               (Не может быть…)

Песни про ПИВО
•	 «Когда муж пошёл за пивом…»- кабаре-дуэт «Академия»  
•	«Если б было море пива…» - «Дюна»
•	«У павильона Пиво-воды…»
•	«Губит людей не пиво…» - 
•	пей пиво…
Участники конкурса получают сувениры и зачитывают  Пивные афоризмы

Возможен небольшой танцевальный блок тематической современной музыки 3-4 трека
Лучшие танцоры  получают сувениры и зачитывают 
      Пивные афоризмы

3. ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК
От пива все только добреют и увеличиваются в размерах
Потребление пива способствуют росту человека ... особенно в некоторых местах
Большой живот не от Пива а для Пива 
Приглашаем к участию в очередном конкурсе самых «габаритных» гостей – 3 чел. 
Чтобы пиво было слаще, нахваливай его почаще.
•	«Пивные» эпитеты
•	Танец живота
Все танцоры  получают сувениры и зачитывают  Пивные афоризмы
Он здровеет просто с каждым днём,
Над брюками свисая словно ранец...
Я исполняю сольный белый танец
Своим, налитым пивом, животом

Традиционные блюда и закуски к пиву в разных странах
Австралия, Австрия, Норвегия, Италия, Чехия, Финляндия - мясные блюда, колбасные изделия
США - пицца, омары, креветки, мясо с перцем.
Германия - колбаски, куриное мясо, соленые орешки, заливной язык, копченый окорок, фрукты и сыр и мн. др 
Греция, Дания, Новая Зеландия, Румыния, Япония - рыбные блюда
Нидерланды - мясные блюда, + соленый сыр, творог
Франция, Канада - морепродукты, вареное мясо с овощами, говяжий паштете
Россия - соленые сухарики, сушки, картофельные чипсы, креветки, раки и конечно же, вяленая рыба,


Философия свежего пива
С философией воблы различна.
А начнёшь есть да пить - эко диво:
Сочетаются просто отлично !

4  ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК - 4 чел
•	«Вобла» - почистить на скорость
•	«Молокососы» -  командная игра
Участники конкурса получают сувениры и зачитывают  Пивные афоризмы

Возможны  игровые блоки 
•	«пивные» частушки
•	 «пивная» лирика
•	 «пивные» анекдоты
•	 «шире шаг»
•	«принцесса на горошине»
•	«жонглирование пробками»
 Королём и Королевой праздника становятся самые активные участники игровой программы.
Хмельной напиток пусть бежит
По кружкам да в уста.
Пусть пенное пиво спешит
Омыть усталость дня.
Всем пивоварам свой респект
Мы выразим с утра,
Продолжив вечером банкет,
Чтоб стала жизнь легка.

И у темного пива есть светлая сторона... 
Пейте пиво не спеша, пусть блаженствует душа 
С хорошего Пива, и на утро жить хочется!!!

----------

Tatjana (04.09.2019), ламик (30.10.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## Наталья-42

ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ:
Пивные афоризмы распечатывала и участники игровых блоков зачитывали их в течении всего праздника

1.	Малые дозы пива безвредны в любых количествах! 
2.	Пиво не чай, стакана не хватит. 
3.	Делу время, а пиво ЩАС ! 
4.	Пиво утром как зарядка - влил его и всё в порядке! 
5.	Только после кружки пива становлюся я красива! 
6.	Пиво - это жидкий хлеб, а хлеб - всему голова. 
7.	Пиво помогает отдохнуть телу от души! 
8.	Водка ссорит людей, а пиво сближает 
9.	Выпей пива, скушай кекс - будет обалденный секс! 
10.	Я так хочу, чтобы пиво не кончалось, чтоб оно за мною мчалось... 
11.	ДА ! Пиво лучше чем вода! водка тоже но дороже 
12.	Да, водку можешь ты не пить, но пиво выпить - ты обязан! 
13.	Захотелось пива - готовься к водке. 
14.	И у темного пива есть светлая сторона... 
15.	Если б я был пивом, приходил бы по утрам. 
16.	Пиво - наше все! 
17.	Ничто так не согревает душу, как холодное пиво 
18.	И откуда они берутся? Я же никогда не покупал пустых бутылок! 
19.	Пивко - как много в этом звуке Для сердца русского слилось! 
20.	Кто ходит в гости по утрам - с собой приносит пиво. 
21.	С темным пивом В светлое завтра! 
22.	Вкус пуда соли можно улучшить, запив его бочкой пива. 
23.	Если голова болит - она думает о пиве 
24.	В сутках 24 часа, в ящике пива 24 бутылки - совпадение? 
25.	Пиво измеряется не в градусах, а в литрах. 
26.	Лучшее средство от морщин - 8 литров пива на ночь! 
27.	У человека всегда должно быть горячее сердце и холодное пиво. 
28.	ПИВО без водки как паспарт без фотки 
29.	Кто к нам с пивом придет, Тот за водкой и побежит. 
30.	Пиво утром не роскошь - а средство выживания 
31.	Пиво всегда входит и выходит отлично 
32.	Наслаждаться надо пивом - жизнь тогда пойдет красиво! 

33.	ПИВО утром не только вредно но и полезно. 
34.	Пиво водкой не испортишь. 
35.	ПЕЙТЕ ПИВО ПЕННОЕ - БУДЕТ ЖИЗНЬ ОТМЕННАЯ ! .
36.	Лучше много пива, чем мало водки
37.	В пиве-сила, в вине-мудрость, в воде-микробы 
38.	Не бывает много пива - бывает сортир далеко. 
39.	За пиво Родине особое спасибо.
40.	 Пейти пиво не спеша, пусть блаженствует душа 
41.	С хорошего Пива ,и на утро жить хочется!!!


Анекдоты про пиво

Сидит мужик на краю обрыва, пиво пьет, смотрит – бабушка слепая к обрыву идет.
- Бабонька.. дык… это.. елы-палы.. опаньки..


Леша и Антон всегда мечтали побывать в Третьяковке. Но денег им хватало только на пиво…


Последние исследования показали, что в пиве содеpжится высокая концентpация женских гоpмонов. После тpех кpyжек вы yже плохо yпpавляете машиной, после 6 хихикаете от всякой еpyнды, а после 12 вынyждены писать сидя.



Разговор в магазине. Пессимист и оптимист.
- Бл#, который день уже пива не хочется.
- Зато деньги экономишь.
- Да это же копейки.
- Радуйся, гад. Деньги есть, и пива не хочется, а могло быть и наоборот.


Судья обращается к обвиняемому: 
- Так вы утверждаете, что ударили друга пивной кружкой по голове, будучи в невменяемом состоянии? 
- Конечно. 
- А чем вы можете это доказать? 
- Так ведь кружка была полная! 

Женщина интересуется у подруги: 
Где теперь работает твой муж? 
Hа пивзаводе. 
И ему там нравится? 
Не знаю. С тех пор, как он там устроился, дома еще не появлялся. 

Мужик возвращается домой навеселе. Жена ему говорит: 
- Почему ты пьяный?! Что ты делал? 
- Мы с друзьями играли в шахматы. 
- Так, почему от тебя пахнет пивом??? 
- А что, от меня должно пахнуть шахматами? 

Посетитель бара подзывает официанта. 
- Официант! - возмущается он, - почему сегодня у вас кружки наполовину с пеной? Вчера вы наливали полные! 
- А где вы вчера сидели? 
- Вон там - у окна. 
- Все правильно. Посетителям у окна мы наливаем полные кружки. Это реклама! 

- Официант, в прошлое воскресенье у вас было свежее пиво! 
- Уверяю вас, это оно и есть. 

- Куда идешь? 
- На репетицию хора. 
- А что вы там делаете? 
- Играем в карты, пьем пиво... 
- А когда же вы поете? 
- Когда домой расходимся. 

- Я хочу развестись со своей женой. Она по вечерам бегает по пивным. 
- Разве она пьёт?! 
- Нет, меня разыскивает... 

- Вчера я видел, как ты выходил из пивной. 
- Что поделаешь, не могу же я там жить. 
Очередь у пивного ларька. Возмущенный возглас: 
- Почему не доливаете? 
Продавщица, обращаясь к очереди: 
- Слышите, мужики? Этот козел хочет, чтобы вам пива не хватило! 


Почему новый век начинается с 2001-го года, а не с 2000? 
Потому что новый ящик начинается с двадцать первой бутылки, а на двадцатой заканчивается предыдущий! 

- Я хочу спеть песню о пиве. 
- Давай. 
- "Я буду долго гнать велосипед,
в глухих лесах его остановлю, 
нарву цветов и подарю букет
той девушке, которую люблю..." 
- Я, конечно, прошу прощения, но тут нет ни слова о пиве... 
- Как это? А "люблю"? 

- Доктоp, не повеpите; пью пиво, пиво же из меня и выходит... 
- Очень интеpесно, будем лечить! 
- Hе-ет, лечить не надо... 
- Почему? Hоpмальные люди пивом не мочатся! 
- Пpоблема не в этом. Понимаете, я пью "Чёрное золото", а выходит "Балтика", котоpую я на дух не пеpеношу! 

Не бывает много пива - бывает сортир далеко. 

За пиво Родине особое спасибо. 

Пейти пиво не спеша, пусть блаженствует душа 

С хорошего Пива ,и на утро жить хочется!!! 



Цитаты

"Рецепт пива: возьмите чистую родниковую воду, лучшие зерна, богатейшие ингредиенты. А затем пропустите их через лошадь". (Неизвестный мыслитель) 
"Можно выпить только 30 или даже 40 кружек пива в день, независимо от того, насколько ты богат." (Адольф Буш) 
"Не то мудрено, что пиво сварено, а то мудрено, что не выпито." (В.И. Даль) 
"Уста совершенно счастливого человека наполнены пивом". (Древнеегипетская мудрость) 
"Купи человеку пиво, и потеряешь его на час. Научи его варить пиво - потеряешь его навсегда." (Чарльз Папазян) 
"Молоко - для младенцев. Когда ты вырастешь, приходится пить пиво". (Арнольд Шварценеггер) 
"Ух ты! Я словно умер и отправился на небо. Но потом понял, что мое время еще не пришло, потому что послали меня в пивоварню". (из м/ф Family Guy) 
"Вы не можете быть настоящим государством, если у вас нет своего пива и своей авиакомпании. Может немного помочь наличие некоторого количества футбольных команд или ядерного оружия, но даже и в этом случае, как минимум, у Вас должно быть свое пиво." (Фрэнк Заппа) 
"Чем лучше пивная, тем хуже жена; чем хуже жена, тем лучше пивная." (Генрих Манн) 
"Он был мудрым человеком, который изобрел пиво". (Платон) 
"Тот, кто не любит пиво, вино, женщин и песни, останется дураком на всю жизнь". (Вернер Карл) 
"Существуют ли более неотделимые понятия, чем пиво и Британия?" (Сидней Смит) 
"Умный человек иногда вынужден напиваться, чтобы проводить время с дураками". (Эрнест Хэмингуэй) 
"Дайте своему народу много пива, хорошего и дешевого, и у вас никогда не будет революции!" (Королева Виктория) 
"Не бывает крепкого пива, а бывают только слабые мужчины". (Дэн Кастелланета) 
"Пиво - это еще одно доказательство того, что Бог любит нас и хочет, чтобы мы были счастливы!" (Бэнжамин Франклин) 
Не хвали пиво разливши, а хвали распивши. (Русская народная пословица) 
"Величайшее изобретение в истории человечества - пиво. Вы правы, колесо - тоже сильное изобретение, но колесо не идет так же хорошо с пиццей, как пиво". (Дэйв Барри, актер) 
"Чтобы понять мужчину, находящегося рядом с ней, женщина, которая не любит пить пиво, должна научиться его готовить."(Эдит Пиаф) 
Настоящая Англия начинается только после того, как перешагнёшь порог ближайшей пивной. (Английская поговорка) 
Чех должен видеть в бокале большой купол пены, иначе он нервничает. (Чешская поговорка) 
"У нас алкоголизм - явление историческое, опирающееся на многочисленные привилегии, пожалованные нашими королями, повелевавшими городам пиво варить, а подданным - его пить". (Ярослав Гашек) 
"Дайте мне женщину, которая действительно любит пиво, - и я завоюю мир" (Kaiser Wilhelm) 
"Реальность это иллюзия, вызванная отсутствием хорошего пива". (Неизвестный автор) 
"Пиво .... высокий и всесильный напиток". (Юлий Цезарь) 

Сонет о пиве

Произнесла она игриво:
- Люблю я ПЕНИСтое пиво!..

От пивных могучих витаминов
Здоровеют органы - аж жуть!
Только вот пузырь один, скотина,
Не даёт спокойно мне вздремнуть.

Он здровеет просто с каждым днём,
Над брюками свисая словно ранец...
Я исполняю сольный белый танец
Своим, налитым пивом, животом.

У Пивного ларька

Глаза: - Видим пивную точку.
Мозг: - Ноги, поворачиваем.
Ноги: - А у нас шнурок развязался.
Рот: - Мне парочку, пожалуйста.
Глаза: - Пиво мутное, гадость.
Мозг: - Ничего, желудок разберется.
Прямая кишка: - Ага, разбираться опять через меня будете.
Мозг: - Тебе не привыкать.
Желудок: - Ой, хорошо-то как.
Рот: - Ещё парочку.
Руки: - Тухни, денег нет.
Мозг: - А мне по кайфу.
Мочевой пузырь: - Вот так всегда, верхам по кайфу, а низам вкалывать.
Желудок: - Петь охота.
Рот: - Я тте спою.
Почки: (глубоко дышат)
Мочевой пузырь: -Ой, не могу.
Мозг: - Эй, ноги, помогите пузырю. Правая поднялась, опустилась.
Левая поднялась, опустилась. Раз, два, раз, два....
Ноги: - Блин, шнурок развязался.
Мозг: - Уломали. Туловище, нагибаемся.
Вестибулярный аппарат: - Отключаюсь.
Желудок: - Щас спою.
Мозг: - Туловище, отставить.
Вестибулярный аппарат: - Включаюсь.
Желудок: - Всё равно спою.
Мочевой пузырь: - Или сейчас, или никогда.
Мозг: - Вас понял. Ноги, вперед за угол.
Ноги: - А у нас шнурок развязался.
Мозг: - Я же сказал, за угол.
Вестибулярный аппарат: - Бывааали дни весёёлые...
Глаза: - К какому углу?
Мозг: - К ближайшему.
Правый глаз: - К правому.
Левый глаз: - К левому.
Ноги: - А мы на шнурок наступили.
Шишка на лбу: - ЗдорОво, мужики.
Мочевой пузырь: - Быстрей, быстрей.
Ноги: - Раз, два, раз, два..
Мочевой пузырь: - Уффф! 
Рот: - Ещё парочку.
Шишка на лбу: - Правильно, я себе братика хочу.
Мозг: - Глохни, синяк безмозглый.
Шишка: - Я гематома, это ты - синяк.
Почки: - Надоело, отключаемся.
Правый глаз: - Ой, какая девушка идет.
Левый: - Где?
Позвоночник: - Спинным мозгом чую - блондинка!
Глаза: - Впереди столб.
Голова: - Бум!
Глаза: - Ой, какие звёздочки.
Мозг: - Сам вижу. Беру управление 
Позвоночник: - 5.4.3.2.1 поехали!
Рот: - Земля в иллюминаторе....

Жена и пиво: что важней?

Жена и пиво - что важней, ребята?
Конечно, пиво, правда тут одна:
Оно ударит в нос - тебе приятно,
А если то же самое жена?

Оно прозрачно и без тени фальши,
Безо всего, что я с трудом терплю.
От потных женщин я держусь подальше,
А пиво запотевшее люблю.

Да, лучше быть свободным и под мухой,
Чем трезвым у супружницы в узде.
Назойливо ворчит Маруся в ухо -
Ворчанье пива - только в животе.

Послушай, Ватсон, всё элементарно,
И приведу ещё я фактов лес:
Жена лишь в комбинации шикарна,
А пиво - в комбинации и без.

Ему не нужно ни цветов, ни тряпок,
А это, брат, совсем не ерунда.
Довольствуется пиво пенной шапкой,
А норковой не просит никогда.

Футбол без пива - это даже странно,
Футбол с женой - естественно, облом!
Готов я под хмельком быть постоянно,
Но не желаю быть под каблуком!

----------

Tatjana (04.09.2019), ламик (30.10.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2016)

----------


## ХГФ

> ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ:
> Пивные афоризмы распечатывала и участники игровых блоков зачитывали их в течении всего праздника
> 
> 1.	Малые дозы пива безвредны в любых количествах! 
> 2.	Пиво не чай, стакана не хватит. 
> 3.	Делу время, а пиво ЩАС ! 
> 4.	...................
> Футбол без пива - это даже странно,
> Футбол с женой - естественно, облом!
> ...


Мда, огромная работа была Вами проведена, столько полезной информации...

----------


## lovkm

> Могу подсказать по музыке (фоновая) Есть прямо подборка Oktoberfest. Весит много здесть выложить не могу! Если только разрешат ******* файл выложить! И получиться ли раздать! А так только ссылку могу кинуть откуда раздаю! Если надо обращайтесь!


А волшебный файл с подборкой для Октоберфест еще есть ? Можете поделиться? lovkm@yandex.ru

----------


## OlgaKab

Мы на пивной вечеринке использовали "Тирольскую песню" Анны Семенович. Очень веселая и позитивная песенка. При чем обыгрывали ее каждый раз по-разному. Иногда аниматоры разыгрывали сценку из песни сами, пели и делали небольшое представление, иногда что-то типа музыкального  театра экспромта делаем с гостями. Всегда проходит на ура.

----------

Tatjana (04.09.2019), ламик (30.10.2018)

----------

